# سؤال خاص للبنات؟



## احلى ديانة (27 أبريل 2011)

فى موضوع اتعمل من يومين

 عن رائيك فى الشاب المدخن 

تمام كدة

الموضوع دة بقى 

انا عايز اعرف لو حد حب يتقدملك 

وطلع بيدخن ؟

او حبيتى حد وطلع بيدخن 

موقفك اية

او اتعرفتى على شاب 

واكتشفتى انة بيدخن

من الاخر هتجاوبو هتجاوبو​


----------



## just member (27 أبريل 2011)

بما انة للبنات فا انا مش هجاوبك طبعا
انا هتابع بس​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أبريل 2011)

بص لو اتنيلت علي عيني وحبيته وطلع بيدخن
هفضل وراه لحد ما يبطلها
لكن لو اتقدملي وانا مش بحبه ده سبب كافي اني ارفضه علشانه بصراحة​


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> بما انة للبنات فا انا مش هجاوبك طبعا
> انا هتابع بس​



ولو عايز تقول رائيك يا حبيبى قول ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بص لو اتنيلت علي عيني وحبيته وطلع بيدخن
> هفضل وراه لحد ما يبطلها
> لكن لو اتقدملي وانا مش بحبه ده سبب كافي اني ارفضه علشانه بصراحة​



طيب ولو اتقدملك واحد مواصفات حلوة جدا وبيشرب سجاير هترفضية؟
ما انتى ممكن لما تتخطبوا برضوا تخلية يبطلها؟
ولو بتحبى حد وماعرفتيش تخلية يبطلها
وخلى بالك السجاير عادة لا تعيب الشخص 
مش معنى ان حد بيشرب سجاير يبقى اخلاقة وحشة او تعيبة فى حاجة​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

*لو في حب لازم يختار يا انا يا سجايرld:*
*لو مفيش حب يبقى خلاص المسالة منتهية:smile02*

​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> وخلى بالك السجاير عادة لا تعيب الشخص
> 
> مش معنى ان حد بيشرب سجاير يبقى اخلاقة وحشة او تعيبة فى حاجة​


* يعني لو ان البنت لتقدمت لها بتشربت سجاير ده امر عادي بنسبالك لا يعيبها!!!*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لو في حب لازم يختار يا انا يا سجايرld:*
> *لو مفيش حب يبقى خلاص المسالة منتهية:smile02*
> 
> ​



انتى بتكلمى جد؟​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * يعني لو ان البنت لتقدمت لها بتشربت سجاير ده امر عادي بنسبالك لا يعيبها!!!*​



احب اقولك ان حاليا ما بقاش فى فرق وفى ستات كتير بتشرب سجاير 

بس مشكلتنا ان احنا فى مصر او المجتمع الشرقى 
البنت الى تشرب سجاير تبقى اخلاقها حصلها خلل 

لكن اعرف ناس كتير رجالة معلش بيشربوا زوجاتهم سجاير وطبعا بتبقى حالات قليلة 
يعنى مش بيشربوا كتير
ووالدة واحد صحبى بتشرب سجاير واخلاقها محترمة​


----------



## abokaf2020 (28 أبريل 2011)

بصراحة سؤال في نظري ملوش اي لازمة ايه علاقة التدخيت بالشخصية يعني هو لو بيدخن وحش ولا مش بيدخن حلو ممكن يكون مش بيدخن ويطلع في كل الصفات الوحشة التانية واللي بيدخت يكون حد كويس جدا فمقياس التدخين زي ما قالت مرمورة جيسس و بتلكك لحد 
وفي الاخر كل واحد دماغة مريحاه


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> انتى بتكلمى جد؟​


* بتاكيد*
*السجاير مصائب كلها!!*
*بثاثر حتى على غير المدخن لو جلس قريب من شخص*
* بيدخن+الرائحة الكريهة لبتقرف في الفم و الملابس والبييييييييييييت *


​


----------



## ponponayah (28 أبريل 2011)

> انا عايز اعرف لو حد حب يتقدملك
> 
> وطلع بيدخن ؟
> 
> ...



لا مش هتبقى مشكلة اوى
لانها مش مخدرات يعنى 
ولانها عادة زى ما اتعود على انو يشرب
واحدة واحدة هيتعود انو مش يشربها  
بس انى ارفض علشان بيشربها ومش اساعدة انو يبطلها 
اعتقد انو هيبقى يا اما بتلككلو  يا اما بتلككلو :smil12::smil12: ​​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> طيب ولو اتقدملك واحد مواصفات حلوة جدا وبيشرب سجاير هترفضية؟
> ما انتى ممكن لما تتخطبوا برضوا تخلية يبطلها؟
> ولو بتحبى حد وماعرفتيش تخلية يبطلها
> وخلى بالك السجاير عادة لا تعيب الشخص
> مش معنى ان حد بيشرب سجاير يبقى اخلاقة وحشة او تعيبة فى حاجة​




ما انا هقولك علي حاجة
هو لو بيحبني اكيد هيبطلها علشاني
وهيبقي عنده دافع انه يبطلها
واكيد انا هفضل جنبه
لكن لو واحد متقدملي ولا انا بحبه ولا هو بيحبني
ايه الدافع انه يبطلها
ما ممكن يريح دماغه ويشوفله واحدة تانية تقبله بسجايره دي
يعني بسهولة هيرفض انه يبطلها
ووقتها مش عايزاه​


----------



## mero_engel (28 أبريل 2011)

خلبيني اكمل علي سؤالك طيب ماهو ممكن اخد واحد مش بيدخن وبعد الجواز مثلا يقرر انه يبقي شخص مدخن 
المهم انه في كل الاحوال لو انا شايفه انه شخص كويس ودا العيب الوحيد اللي عنده 
يبقي ممكن اغيره مدام هو هيكون عنده اراده ونفسه يبطل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أبريل 2011)

لو اتقدملى واحد وبحبه وهو بيشرب سجاير هقبله اكيد لانى بحبه ويمكن هو يبطلها
لان ممكن احب واحد مابيشربش سجاير ونتجوز ويحصل اى حاجه ويبتددى يشربها هعمل ايه اخلعه ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> خلبيني اكمل علي سؤالك طيب ماهو ممكن اخد واحد مش بيدخن وبعد الجواز مثلا يقرر انه يبقي شخص مدخن
> المهم انه في كل الاحوال لو انا شايفه انه شخص كويس ودا العيب الوحيد اللي عنده
> يبقي ممكن اغيره مدام هو هيكون عنده اراده ونفسه يبطل




تمام كده
يعني هيكون الدافع الحب
لكن واحد ولا تعرفيه ولا يعرفك ايه هيكون دافعه انه يبطل ؟
وايه اللي يجبرك وقتها انك توافقي عليه ؟​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

abokaf2020 قال:


> بصراحة سؤال في نظري ملوش اي لازمة ايه علاقة التدخيت بالشخصية يعني هو لو بيدخن وحش ولا مش بيدخن حلو ممكن يكون مش بيدخن ويطلع في كل الصفات الوحشة التانية واللي بيدخت يكون حد كويس جدا فمقياس التدخين زي ما قالت مرمورة جيسس و بتلكك لحد
> وفي الاخر كل واحد دماغة مريحاه



بجد ردك رائع يا معلمة

لان ببساطة ان اقيم اخلاق شخص بانة بيشرب سجاير مبدا مرفوض 

وطبعا الاختلاف فى الرائى لا يفسد للود قضية​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> احب اقولك ان حاليا ما بقاش فى فرق وفى ستات كتير بتشرب سجاير ​
> بس مشكلتنا ان احنا فى مصر او المجتمع الشرقى
> البنت الى تشرب سجاير تبقى اخلاقها حصلها خلل ​
> لكن اعرف ناس كتير رجالة معلش بيشربوا زوجاتهم سجاير وطبعا بتبقى حالات قليلة
> ...


* جبت المفيد*
*مش بفتكر في حد هيشوف بنت بدخن هيقول ان اخلاقها كويسة*
* وده طبعا بسبب المجتمع الذكوري بتاعنا *

*عاوزة اعرف رايك في:*
*اللي بيتحشش! وايه رايك باللي بيشرب الخمر!*
*ماهو زي ده زي ده!!!!!*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 أبريل 2011)

*لو حبيته فعلا وطلع بيدخن 
عادي رح أوافق و أكمل معاه و هنا تبدأ الخطة الشيطانية بإني أعلقه فيي حد الموت 
وبعديها أخيره يا أنا يا الدخان هههههههههههه 
حلو السؤال يا فادي  ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> خلبيني اكمل علي سؤالك طيب ماهو ممكن اخد واحد مش بيدخن وبعد الجواز مثلا يقرر انه يبقي شخص مدخن
> المهم انه في كل الاحوال لو انا شايفه انه شخص كويس ودا العيب الوحيد اللي عنده
> يبقي ممكن اغيره مدام هو هيكون عنده اراده ونفسه يبطل



بالظبط والسوال الى انتى قولتية كنت لسة هقولة لمرمر وانجيلا دلوقتى

لو فعلا اتجوزتو وبقى بيدخن هيبقى اية رد فعلا ساعتها؟

ومعلش ما حدش يقولى انا همنعة من انة يدخن لانة هيبقى بيضحك على نفسة
لان بكل بساطة ممكن وهو فى الشغل او برة البيت يبدا ياخد عليها وساعتها يبقى خلاص​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

ponponayah قال:


> لا مش هتبقى مشكلة اوى
> لانها مش مخدرات يعنى
> ولانها عادة زى ما اتعود على انو يشرب
> واحدة واحدة هيتعود انو مش يشربها
> ...



اكيد الاحتمال التالت
انك واقفلة على الواحدة
هههههههههه​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> لو اتقدملى واحد وبحبه وهو بيشرب سجاير هقبله اكيد لانى بحبه ويمكن هو يبطلها
> لان ممكن احب واحد مابيشربش سجاير ونتجوز ويحصل اى حاجه ويبتددى يشربها هعمل ايه اخلعه ههههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههه
انا عارف يعنى 
وتفتكرى المحاكمة هتوفقلك على الخلع​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تمام كده
> يعني هيكون الدافع الحب
> لكن واحد ولا تعرفيه ولا يعرفك ايه هيكون دافعه انه يبطل ؟
> وايه اللي يجبرك وقتها انك توافقي عليه ؟​



ومعلش هو الغريب هيتقدملك لية ؟
علشان جمالك بس ولا علشان اكيد اخلاقك؟
ولما يلاقى واحدة اخلاقها حلوة وشايف ان دى الى هتناسبة فى حياتة؟
دا مش دافع لية انة يبطلها؟​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * جبت المفيد*
> *مش بفتكر في حد هيشوف بنت بدخن هيقول ان اخلاقها كويسة*
> * وده طبعا بسبب المجتمع الذكوري بتاعنا *
> 
> ...



لا معلش هنا فى فرق فى المقياس ؟
معنى انة يشرب مخدرات معناة انة انضم لاشخاص سوء صح
والمخدرات بتاثر على اخلاقة وتخلى تفكيرة غير رشيد
بمعنى انة فى ظل تاثير المخدرات لا يدرك الافعال الى هيعملها ولا تصرفاتة؟
والخمر معلش برضوا فى فرق فى الشخص المدمن لها
وبين الشخص الى بيشربها فى مناسبات
يعنى فرح عيد كدة
طبعا الى مدمنها دا تقيمة زى المخدرات ​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ومعلش هو الغريب هيتقدملك لية ؟
> علشان جمالك بس ولا علشان اكيد اخلاقك؟
> ولما يلاقى واحدة اخلاقها حلوة وشايف ان دى الى هتناسبة فى حياتة؟
> دا مش دافع لية انة يبطلها؟​




يابني وهو اللي خلقني مش خلق غيري
اكيد في زيي واحسن مني
مفيش اقوي من دافع الحب صدقني​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لو حبيته فعلا وطلع بيدخن
> عادي رح أوافق و أكمل معاه و هنا تبدأ الخطة الشيطانية بإني أعلقه فيي حد الموت
> وبعديها أخيره يا أنا يا الدخان هههههههههههه
> حلو السؤال يا فادي  ​*



اقولك حاجة بس ما تزعليش منى او اى بنت تزعل منى

الى بتقارن نفسها بالسجاير يبقى فى نظرى تفكيرها فى حاجة بجد

ودى وجهة نظرى انا 

لان الى عايز يخلى حد يبطل حاجة يخلى يبطلها من جواها

مش انى احطة قدام اختيارين مافيش 3

وساعتها هيرجعلها تانى ومش هيعرف يبطلها

لانة هنا بطلها علشان يرضيكى مش بطلها علشان رغبة جواة​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يابني وهو اللي خلقني مش خلق غيري
> اكيد في زيي واحسن مني
> مفيش اقوي من دافع الحب صدقني​



صدقينى فى مليون دافع يخلية يبطل لو فكرنا 
مش لازم حب بس
انا معاكى ان اقوى دافع هو الحب

بس تعرفى مجرد انك تحسسية بانك شيفاة حد كويس ومحترم ومن جواكى نفسك تقربى منة اكتر
وشجعتى يبطلها هيبطلها بجد لان ساعتها هيحس اد اية انتى بتخافى علية

ومعلش ما انا فى مرة بطلتها علشان صحابى البنات فى الجامعة
شجعونى وكدة وحفزونى انى ابطلها
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> انا عارف يعنى
> وتفتكرى المحاكمة هتوفقلك على الخلع​



وتفتكر انا لو بحبه هخلعه عشان التفاهات دى ههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> صدقينى فى مليون دافع يخلية يبطل لو فكرنا
> مش لازم حب بس
> انا معاكى ان اقوى دافع هو الحب
> 
> ...




بص زي ما انت رديت من شوية
انا عايزاه يبطلها وهو مقتنع من جواه انه لازم يبطلها
مش مجرد انه يرضيني
بس يمكن كلامك صح
يعني هو لو حد كويس اوي ممكن اجرب معاه انه يبطلها
لقيت في استجابة منه اكيد هوافق عليه
لكن لو لا مش هقبله
لان فعلا مش كل اللي بيشربوا سجاير وحشين
في عيوب اقدر استحملها وعيوب لا
وانا مش بقدر استحمل السجاير دي ابدا​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> وتفتكر انا لو بحبه هخلعه عشان التفاهات دى ههههههههههه​



عاقلة يا بنتى من يومك بجد ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بص زي ما انت رديت من شوية
> انا عايزاه يبطلها وهو مقتنع من جواه انه لازم يبطلها
> مش مجرد انه يرضيني
> بس يمكن كلامك صح
> ...



طيب معلش ما بطل ما ترفضى واحد اخلاق ومستقبل ومستوى حلو علشان سجاير
طيب ما انتى تصبرى علية ولو مش نفع
ممكن بكل بساطة تتفقوا انة ولا يشرب وانتى معاة وولا يشرب فى البيت؟

صح ولا لا

وبكدة مرة فى مرة هيبطلها احسنلة بدل العذاب
وفى كلتى الحالتين خلتية يبطلها​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> طيب معلش ما بطل ما ترفضى واحد اخلاق ومستقبل ومستوى حلو علشان سجاير
> طيب ما انتى تصبرى علية ولو مش نفع
> ممكن بكل بساطة تتفقوا انة ولا يشرب وانتى معاة وولا يشرب فى البيت؟
> 
> ...




هقولك علي حاجة
انا بابا كان بيشرب سجاير
فمن التجربة دي استفدت حاجة
اللي عايز يبطل السجاير يبطلها مرة واحدة
اللي يقولك هبطلها واحدة واحدة وهقللها ده بيضحك علي نفسه
وانا فيا حاجة مش عارفة ممكن تكون عيب
مفيش حاجة تشدني لاي حد غير الحب وبس
يعني لو اخلاق وغني جدا ومش حاسة اني هحبه مش هتشد ليه
وانا قولتلك هجرب معاه
لقيته هيقدر يبطلها هوافق عليه لكن لو فضل متمسك بيها يبقي مش هوافق​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> لا معلش هنا فى فرق فى المقياس ؟
> معنى انة يشرب مخدرات معناة انة انضم لاشخاص سوء صح
> والمخدرات بتاثر على اخلاقة وتخلى تفكيرة غير رشيد
> بمعنى انة فى ظل تاثير المخدرات لا يدرك الافعال الى هيعملها ولا تصرفاتة؟
> ...


 
*يعني لبيشرب مخدرات ده معناه انه انضم لاشخاص سوء *
*بس لبيشرب سجاير معناه انو مش انضم لاشخاص سوء ؟*
*هي السجاير عندك كالسكاكير ولا ايه؟*

*على العموم انا قلت رايي وبالتاكيد كل واحد عنده رايه بالموضوع*
*والاختلاف لا يفسد لود قضية*​ 

*بس احب اعلق على نقطة ذكرتها بعض الاخوات *​*لو اتقدملى واحد وبحبه وهو بيشرب سجاير هقبله اكيد لانى بحبه ويمكن هو يبطلها
لان ممكن احب واحد مابيشربش سجاير ونتجوز ويحصل اى حاجه ويبتددى يشربها هعمل ايه اخلعه ههههههههههههههههه​*






*طيب ولو اتقدملك واحد بلا شغل  اقبليه ماهو ممكن بعد ماتتجوزو يفصل عن الشغل او تحدث حاجة تخليه باطل عن العمل!!!!*

*ايه المنطق لبتتكلمو به ده يا بنات!*
*بليز حاولو تكونو منطقيين شوي*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هقولك علي حاجة
> انا بابا كان بيشرب سجاير
> فمن التجربة دي استفدت حاجة
> اللي عايز يبطل السجاير يبطلها مرة واحدة
> ...



وانا احب اقولك عن تجربة ليا اكثر من مرة ابطلهم مرة واحد 
وللاسف برجعلها تانى

وكل واحد ولية مدرستة فى تبطيلها​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *يعني لبيشرب مخدرات ده معناه انه انضم لاشخاص سوء *
> *بس لبيشرب سجاير معناه انو مش انضم لاشخاص سوء ؟*
> *هي السجاير عندك كالسكاكير ولا ايه؟*
> 
> ...



هو حضرتك ازاى بتقارنى سجاير بمخدرات وخمر؟
السجاير ممكن اى حاجة تشدنى ليها مش لازم صاحب سوء
يعنى بكل بساطة هروح لاى سوبر ماركت واقولة عايز علبة سجاير واجربها
لكن المخدرات هجبها منين الا عن طريق صديق سوء؟
ومع احترامى لحضرتك الى حضرتك شيفاة غير منطقى فى كلام الاخرين اراة ويراة الكثير هو عين المنطق
تقدرى تقوليلى لو والدك او اخوكى بيشربى سجاير هتسيبى البيت؟
ولا هتقطعى معاهم علاقتك بالابد؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> وانا احب اقولك عن تجربة ليا اكثر من مرة ابطلهم مرة واحد
> وللاسف برجعلها تانى
> 
> وكل واحد ولية مدرستة فى تبطيلها​




عارف ليه
لان الدافع اللي بطلته علشانها مش مستمر معاك
وكمان مش كنت مقتنع للدرجة من جواك انك تبطلها
بابا دلوقتي مش بيطيق ريحة السجاير خالص​


----------



## ارووجة (28 أبريل 2011)

طبعا مادخل التدخين بالشخصية 
اعرف ناس عباقرة ومحترمة جدا  بس بتدخن يعني التدخين مادخله بشخصيتهم 
بس طبعا هفضل وراه حتى يبطل دخان مش عشاني بس عشانه هو صحته اولا
 وعلشان كل اللي حواليه واللي بحبوه....
وانا لو فعلا بحبه هبقى معاه واشجعه دايما يسيب  عادة التدخين وانقذه من الموت اللي هو فيه
مش اسيب الانسان اللي بحبه يروح للموت برجليه 

شكرا عالسؤال


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> عارف ليه
> لان الدافع اللي بطلته علشانها مش مستمر معاك
> وكمان مش كنت مقتنع للدرجة من جواك انك تبطلها
> بابا دلوقتي مش بيطيق ريحة السجاير خالص​



عايز اية اكتر من ان كان الدافع انى كاره السجاير

بس فكرة انى اتعود فترة كبيرة ان فى سجارة فى ايدي حاجة تانية

عايز اقولك ان اغلب الى بيشربو سجاير بيشربوها لسببين

اولا نسبة النكوتين الى بتدخل الدم اتعودو عليها

الثانية هيا مسكت السجارة ودى ليها عامل كبير اوى على فكرة

فماينفعش اسحب نفسى منها مرة واحدة

لا اسحب نفسى تدريجى بحيث انى اعود نفسى ان نسبة النكوتين تقل وان تعودى على مسكتها يقل

​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> طبعا مادخل التدخين بالشخصية
> اعرف ناس عباقرة ومحترمة جدا  بس بتدخن يعني التدخين مادخله بشخصيتهم
> بس طبعا هفضل وراه حتى يبطل دخان مش عشاني بس عشانه هو صحته اولا
> وعلشان كل اللي حواليه واللي بحبوه....
> ...



+111111111
رائع بجد استاذتى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *يعني لبيشرب مخدرات ده معناه انه انضم لاشخاص سوء *
> *بس لبيشرب سجاير معناه انو مش انضم لاشخاص سوء ؟*
> *هي السجاير عندك كالسكاكير ولا ايه؟*
> 
> ...



لا على فكرة مافيش مقارنه نهائى بين الشغل والسجاير
لان الشغل سهل اوى يدور ويلاقى شغل غير الى كان فيه ولو حصله هو حاجه ربنا يدبرها اشتغل انا
مش حاجه صعبه
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> لا على فكرة مافيش مقارنه نهائى بين الشغل والسجاير
> لان الشغل سهل اوى يدور ويلاقى شغل غير الى كان فيه ولو حصله هو حاجه ربنا يدبرها اشتغل انا
> مش حاجه صعبه
> ​



بالظبط انا نسيت ارد على مقارنة الشغل بالوظيفة

معلش فى فرق كبير
انسان بلا وظيفة راح اتقدم لواحدة 
دا كدة معالم مستقبلة مش واضحة واكيد دى ممكن تاثر فى اتخاذ القرار

لكن التدخين هياثر فى مستقبلة ازاى؟

المقارنة مش ماشية مع بعضها نهائى على فكرة

اقولك انا بقى السجاير تتقارن باية
بالشيشة 
ومعلش بقى فى دى
لو هو مش عايز يعرفك عمرك ما هتعرفى بيشرب شيشة ولا لا

ريحة بقة هياكل اى حاجة بنعناع قوية
ريحة الملابس رشت برفان واحدة تضيعها
وممكن يشرب شيشة فواكهة وساعتها ولا هيحتاج نعناع ولا برفان
واكيد طبعا انتى مش هتروحى معاة القهوة ولا الكوفى شوب

صح ولا اية؟​


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2011)

لو حبيته خلاص هحاول على قد ما اقدر اخليه يبطلها
التدخين مش سبب جذرى للرفض يعنى بس يفضل ميكونش مدخن


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> هو حضرتك ازاى بتقارنى سجاير بمخدرات وخمر؟
> السجاير ممكن اى حاجة تشدنى ليها مش لازم صاحب سوء
> يعنى بكل بساطة هروح لاى سوبر ماركت واقولة عايز علبة سجاير واجربها​


 

*وممكن كمان تمشي لسوبر ماركت وتشتري الخمر.صح؟*
*ما كلهم واحد السجاير الحشيش الخمر المخدرات ....*
*والاضرار لبيسببوها متقاربة*​ 



احلى ديانة قال:


> ومع احترامى لحضرتك الى حضرتك شيفاة غير منطقى فى كلام الاخرين اراة ويراة الكثير هو عين المنطق​


 

*ازاي عين المنطق واحد بيقلك*​ 
لو اتقدملى واحد وبحبه وهو بيشرب سجاير هقبله اكيد لانى بحبه ويمكن هو يبطلها
لان ممكن احب واحد مابيشربش سجاير ونتجوز ويحصل اى حاجه ويبتددى يشربها هعمل ايه اخلعه ههههههههههههههههه



 
*طيب ولو اتقدملي واحد بيتغزل بنساء هقبلو لانه ممكن اتجوز بواحد كويس وبعد الجواز يصير عنده العادة ده*
*ولو مش بيشتغل اقبلو فممكن اتجوز بواحد بيشتغل و بعد الجواز يحصل اي حاجة تخليه باطل عن العمل*​ 
*ده عين المنطق في نضرك؟*
*ولو ولو ولو ولو ولو......فممكن بعد الجواز......!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 



احلى ديانة قال:


> تقدرى تقوليلى لو والدك او اخوكى بيشربى سجاير هتسيبى البيت؟
> 
> ولا هتقطعى معاهم علاقتك بالابد؟​


 
*اولا لا مجال للمقارنة لانه مش انا لبختار ابي او اخي لكن ممكن اختار جوزي. *
*ثانيا ما تبقى من حياتي هقضيه مع جوزي وهسيب ابي واخي يعني لازم اختار الاحسن *
:99:​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> عايز اية اكتر من ان كان الدافع انى كاره السجاير
> 
> بس فكرة انى اتعود فترة كبيرة ان فى سجارة فى ايدي حاجة تانية
> 
> ...




نسبة النيكوتين دي ليها حل
في الصيدلية بتتباع لبانة دي بتعوضك عن النسبة دي
اما مسكة السجاير نفسها يا سيدي امسك قلم مكانها لحد ما تبطل العادة السودا دي​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> لو حبيته خلاص هحاول على قد ما اقدر اخليه يبطلها
> التدخين مش سبب جذرى للرفض يعنى بس يفضل ميكونش مدخن



بالظبط دا الى انا اقصدة​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> نسبة النيكوتين دي ليها حل
> في الصيدلية بتتباع لبانة دي بتعوضك عن النسبة دي
> اما مسكة السجاير نفسها يا سيدي امسك قلم مكانها لحد ما تبطل العادة السودا دي​



ههههههههههههههههههه
على فكرة فى حاجة اسمها سيجارة الكترونية

بس مش عارف هيا بتنجح بنسبة كام
بس عيبها انها غالية​


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> بالظبط دا الى انا اقصدة​


 
هبقى متضايقة بردوا بس الحب بهدلة بقى هههههههه
بس يشربها قدامى لااااااا


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> على فكرة فى حاجة اسمها سيجارة الكترونية
> 
> بس مش عارف هيا بتنجح بنسبة كام
> بس عيبها انها غالية​




لا اللبانة دي حلوة اوي
بابا كان بياخد الفيتامينات بتاعتها لانه كان تعبان
دي ساعدته انه يبطل السجاير بكل سهولة
لانها بتعوض جسمه بنسبة النيكوتين​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * وممكن كمان تمشي لسوبر ماركت وتشتري الخمر.صح؟*
> *ما كلهم واحد السجاير الحشيش الخمر المخدرات ....*
> *والاضرار لبيسببوها متقاربة*​
> 
> ...



ارجوكى بلاش كلمة مدمن دى لان السيجارة تعود اولا وياريت تفهمى معنى النقطة دى

وانا سالتك قبل كدة لو اجوزتية وبقى بيشربها بعد الجواز هتعملى اية؟

وبجد اسف جدا انى اعرف ان رائيك ان الى بيشرب السجاير شخص سى 

على فكرة انا بشرب سجاير واحب اقولك انى احسن مليون مرة من مليون واحد مش بيشربو سجاير

ياريت ما نحكمش على حد لمجرد عادة يفعلها
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> هبقى متضايقة بردوا بس الحب بهدلة بقى هههههههه
> بس يشربها قدامى لااااااا



واحب اقولك كمان انى لو بحب حد مش هشربها قدامة كمان

الا فى اضيق الحالات

انا والدتى عارفة انى بشرب سجاير
ومش بشرب قدامها
ولما بشرب سيجارة ووالدتى او اختى يدخلو الاوضة بطفيها علطول 

لان دا احترام للى قدامى​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا اللبانة دي حلوة اوي
> بابا كان بياخد الفيتامينات بتاعتها لانه كان تعبان
> دي ساعدته انه يبطل السجاير بكل سهولة
> لانها بتعوض جسمه بنسبة النيكوتين​



انا بقى حلى مش فى كل دة

حلى بجد انى تحصلى حاجة مش تخلينى اشربها لمدة يومين 

يعنى اطلع خلوة

موتمر تبع الكنيسة كدة يعنى

وللاسف كنت طالع موتمو تبع الكنيسة 5 ايام واتلغى بسبب الثورة وانا كنت مستنية علشان هيساعدنى انى ابطلها تانى

​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> انا بقى حلى مش فى كل دة
> 
> حلى بجد انى تحصلى حاجة مش تخلينى اشربها لمدة يومين
> 
> ...




قولي الاول علشان بتلغبط
انت فادي صح ؟​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> قولي الاول علشان بتلغبط
> انت فادي صح ؟​



تصدقى اعدى اى حاجة واى اختلاف فى الرائى حصل بينا

لكن مش اعديلك دى 

ومش هرد عليكى بقى هية :t7:​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> تصدقى اعدى اى حاجة واى اختلاف فى الرائى حصل بينا
> 
> لكن مش اعديلك دى
> 
> ومش هرد عليكى بقى هية :t7:​




يبقي انت
هههههههههههههههههه
فاكر الدنيا اياها هاه
؟​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> *اكيد لا طبعا مع احترامى لحضرتك معلش فى فرق كبير اوى بين كل الى قلتية ودا انا ذكرتة قبل كدة
> واكيد الاضرار مش متقاربة
> لان تاثير المخدرات والخمر هيخلينى غير واعى بتصرفاتى وتصدر منى تصرفات غير مقبولة
> لكن السجاير عمرها ما بتاثر ولا على التفكير ولا على التصرفات*
> ​



* بس السجائر ليها اضرار كبيرة و الدخان يحمل اكثر من3500 من المواد الكيماوية السامة كالنيكوتين! كما ان الشخص لبيكون في مكان قريب من المدخن بيكون زي المدخن بالظبط اي يتعرض لنفس الاخطار وانت تعرف الامراض الكثيرة لبيسببها التدخين يعني مفيش فوارق كبيرة بينه وبين الخمر او الحشيش!*​ 



احلى ديانة قال:


> *احب اقولك ان ما ترية انتى غير منطقى يراة الكثير عين المنطق
> ومتهيالى مافيش غير حضرتك ومرمر الى مختلفين مع الباقى ودا سبب كافى يخليكى تعيدى التفكير فى النقطة دى
> وممكن تسالى والدك مثلا فيها
> راجل كبير وواعى فكيريا بكثير مننا جميعا وتشوفى رائية*


* بالطبع *
*هو مش كل الناس عندها نفس الراي*
*بس الموضوع هو تبادل للاراء وانا هذا رايي:99:*
*يعني: "ولو ....ممكن بعد ده ......"*
*لا اعتبرها منطق خاصة في قرار مصيري زي الارتباط*
​ 


احلى ديانة قال:


> ارجوكى بلاش كلمة مدمن دى لان السيجارة تعود اولا وياريت تفهمى معنى النقطة دى
> 
> وانا سالتك قبل كدة لو اجوزتية وبقى بيشربها بعد الجواز هتعملى اية؟​


 
*انا اعتذر منك اخي اسفة لو الكلمة ده زعلتك اتمنى تقبل اعتذاري*
*ومرة ثانية مش بعتبر ده منطق بس هجاوب وامري لله*
*لو اتجوزت شخص مش بيشرب سجاير في احتمال يصير يشرب سجاير بس مجرد احتمااااااااااال *
*بس لو واحد بيشرب سجاير الامر هنا مفروغ منه خاصة ان الواحد بتكون عنده صعوبة في التخلي عنها*
*لكن اكرر ده مش منطق*
* على كده مش هروح المدرسة فممكن اتخرج ومشتغلش *
*مش هذاكر فممكن اذاكر وانسى في الامتحان*
*اي منطق هذا!*
*اتمنى ان وجهة نضري تكون وصلتلك*​ 



احلى ديانة قال:


> وبجد اسف جدا انى اعرف ان رائيك ان الى بيشرب السجاير شخص سى
> 
> على فكرة انا بشرب سجاير واحب اقولك انى احسن مليون مرة من مليون واحد مش بيشربو سجاير​
> ياريت ما نحكمش على حد لمجرد عادة يفعلها​


 
*اعتذر مرة اخرى*
* الظاهر ان كلامي لا يحتمل ههههههههه*
*بجد اسفة*
*انا مش بقول ان كل المدخننين سيئين ولا بقول ان كل غير المدخننين كويسين*
*بس حاول تقدر الوضع العائلة مثلا مش بتعرف الشاب ولا عائلته لتقدمت لبنتهم فهتحكم عليه ازاي*
*بتاكيد من افعاله يعني لو ابوها شاف الشاب بيدخن او او او فهو هيحكم عليه من المنطلق ده*
*وكمان البنت هتحكم عليه من المنطلق ده*
*اما سيء مش سيء, ده مش ممكن نعرفو الا لو كان قريب مننا كاخوك او ابوك او او او*

*هذا ما اقصده وبس*​


----------



## losivertheprince (28 أبريل 2011)

*سلام المسيح

 هو انا ماليش فى الموضوع بصراحة ويعتبر أبداء رأيى تدخلا من وجهة نظر البعض لكنى لسببين سأتحدث :
** 1 - أنا شاب مدخن ( مش مدخن على الفحم أكيد )*
* 2 - أنا شاب مررت بهذه التجربة ( على المستوى الشخصى )*​* 
أنا تابعت بعد أذن الاساتذة أغلبية الردود .... وبالذات أنجيلا وبقدم التحية وبرفع القبعة لعدة أسباب :
التدخين ضعف وعادة سيئة للغاية ....
التدخين يؤثر سلبيا على غير المدخن ..... وشخصيا لما بكون فى بيتنا وببقى عايز اشرب سيجارة ووالدتى موجودة بدخل البلكونة أحتراما ليها ولصحتها ربنا يخليها ليا ولاخواتى ..... قولوا يارب 
مين قال أن التدخين مش بيصاحبه حاجات مش كويسة ..... النرفزة والغضب فى احيان كثيرة وعلى فكرة وللاضافة انا شخص شرير وبشرب سجاير علشان بس محدش يقول ان بأكد جملة مش شرط ان فيه ناس طيبة بتشرب سجاير وناس مش كويسة مبتشربش ......
هقول بس حاجة ماهو فيه أباء لينا بيشربوا سجاير هل ده خلاهم أشرار ................ لا اعتقد
وطبعا دول ابائنا ..... وفيه حد غلباوى هيرد ويقول :
 دول ابائنا هو فيه حد بيختار والده ..... كلامه صح 
لكن انتقادك الشخصى ليه يعتبر هجوم فى حد ذاته أن لم تصاحبه الرغبة بحبك له 
وأنا أعرف هنا فى المنتدى أنسة جعلت والدها يمتنع عن التدخين بحبها له ..... تمام
طيب ولما تيجى واحدة وتقولى بطل تدخين علشانى أو عشان خاطرى والكلام ده ....... صدقينى هيبقى من جوايا بعد فترة احساس بعدة أشياء :
** هبطل السجاير مؤقتاً ولكن بلا أقتناع .... وبعد فترة هرجع تانى وأسوء من الأول *
* هعمل أنى بطلتها قدامها بس وهعمل زى العيال الصغيرة اجرى واشرب فى الحمام ...... وهنا لازم لازم يتكشف وتحصل مشكلة ..... تمام*
* أو يحصل زيى وهقولها هحاول ابطلها شوية شوية ولما انفصلنا رجعت أشرب تانى لانى بطلت السجاير لاجلها وليس لاجل نفسى وصحتى .....*​* الموضوع مش كبير لابسيط جداً وأحب أقول للأنسانة الى بتقول فجأة :
يا انا يا أما السجاير .....
بس بالراحة يعنى انتى غلاوتك هتكون اكتر من أمه الى أكيد تعبت وراه وعايزاه يبطل 
 فكرى بس شوية .....
يعنى خليكى مصابرة ووراه واحدة واحدة وزى أى فتاة مصرية أصيلة لها سلاح الغتاتة والرخامة ..... ألخ الخ ... وبحبك وحنيتك وهدوئك وبدل السيجارة هاتيلة لب وسودانى وملبس وواحدة واحدة ...... لغاية زى ما اتعود عليها هيبطلها ... لانه ممكن يطلع من النوع العنيد بتاعى ويقولك :
 هبطلها لما تبطلى تقولى بطلها ......

 يعنى أتكلمت كتير ..... بس اتمنى توصيل وجهة نظرى ......*​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> 
> هو انا ماليش فى الموضوع بصراحة ويعتبر أبداء رأيى تدخلا من وجهة نظر البعض لكنى لسببين سأتحدث :
> ** 1 - أنا شاب مدخن ( مش مدخن على الفحم أكيد )*
> ...





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## losivertheprince (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*

سلام المسيح
 مش فاهم وجهة نظر سيادتك برضه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 أبريل 2011)

losivertheprince قال:


> *
> 
> سلام المسيح
> مش فاهم وجهة نظر سيادتك برضه*​




اصل اخر جملة ضحكتني اوي يا عنيد​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

losivertheprince قال:


> *أنا تابعت بعد أذن الاساتذة أغلبية الردود .... وبالذات أنجيلا وبقدم التحية وبرفع القبعة لعدة أسباب :*
> ​




* شكرا ليك اخيرا في حد بيوافقني الراي ههههههه*​



losivertheprince قال:


> *التدخين ضعف وعادة سيئة للغاية ....*
> *التدخين يؤثر سلبيا على غير المدخن ..... وشخصيا لما بكون فى بيتنا وببقى عايز اشرب سيجارة ووالدتى موجودة بدخل البلكونة أحتراما ليها ولصحتها ربنا يخليها ليا ولاخواتى ..... قولوا يارب *
> *مين قال أن التدخين مش بيصاحبه حاجات مش كويسة ..... النرفزة والغضب *​​



:scenic::scenic::scenic:​





losivertheprince قال:


> *طيب ولما تيجى واحدة وتقولى بطل تدخين علشانى أو عشان خاطرى والكلام ده ....... صدقينى هيبقى من جوايا بعد فترة احساس بعدة أشياء :*​
> *هبطل السجاير مؤقتاً ولكن بلا أقتناع .... وبعد فترة هرجع تانى وأسوء من الأول *​
> 
> *هعمل أنى بطلتها قدامها بس وهعمل زى العيال الصغيرة اجرى واشرب فى الحمام ...... وهنا لازم لازم يتكشف وتحصل مشكلة ..... تمام*
> ...




*ما هو ده لكنت بتكلم فيه *
*ليش اوقع نفسي الوقعة ده خاصة لو مكنش في حب*
*يعني الموضوع مش مضمنون يمكن يبطل بعد جهد ومشقة وصبر وووووو *
*وممكن ميبطلش:mus25:*

​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> لا على فكرة مافيش مقارنه نهائى بين الشغل والسجاير
> لان الشغل سهل اوى يدور ويلاقى شغل غير الى كان فيه ولو حصله هو حاجه ربنا يدبرها اشتغل انا
> مش حاجه صعبه​


*اعتذر انا انتبهت لردك دلوقتي بس*
*انا اتكلم عن المنطق يعني ده مثال عشان اقربلك الفكرة*
*انا مش بتفق مع عبارة "ولو ...ممكن بعد الزواج...."*
*لان ده مش منطق*
*ازاي "ولو كان هكذا ممكن بعد الزواج يصير عكس هذا!!!!!" *
*يعني انا ضد الراي ده:99:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> بالظبط انا نسيت ارد على مقارنة الشغل بالوظيفة​
> معلش فى فرق كبير
> انسان بلا وظيفة راح اتقدم لواحدة
> دا كدة معالم مستقبلة مش واضحة واكيد دى ممكن تاثر فى اتخاذ القرار​
> لكن التدخين هياثر فى مستقبلة ازاى؟​


* يا راجل ده مثال بس عشان اقرب الفكرة!*
*انا مش بتكلم عن تاثير التدخين في مستقبله*
* انا اتكلم عن فكرة" انه معليش يكون كده قبل الزواج فممكن يصير عكس كده"*

*اتمنى تكون وصلت*​


----------



## losivertheprince (28 أبريل 2011)

*سلام المسيح
كلامك جميل يا أستاذة / انجيلا
لكن بس هقولك لو كل حاجة اخدناها بمنطق لا طالما ان كده يبقى كده ......
صدقينى هنخسر حاجات كتير وهنخسر حتى فيما بعد القدرة على التجربة وهى شئ هام للحياة ....
اى ان من الممكن ان يتقدم لخطبة احد الفتيات شاب مدخن
 ( برضه على الفرن ) :heat:
ويكون أنسان كويس ومحترم ولكن به هذا الشئ السئ 
( السيجارة ) ..... تمام 
هى هتتجوزة فى يوم وليله ....
لا أكيد هتعرفة الاول لكن انتى فكرى فيها بالراحة :
** الاب : فيه عريس جايلك ايه رأيك ؟*

* البنت : لا يا بابا ده بيشرب سجاير ...... *​* طيب لو والد البنت نفسه بيشرب سجاير ......
 هقولك هتلاقيه باقرب حاجة فى ايديه وزربواااااااااااااااااا ههههههههههه :budo:
طبعاً الموضوع هيبقى عدم تقبل فى البداية 
وعلى راى المثل البلدى ..... ابنك على ماتربيه وبعلك وعلى ماتعوديه ..... ld:
يعنى انتى شايفة ان ممكن واحدة توافق على واحد بخيل او دمه واقف او . أو أو .... من أول مرة 
لاطبعاً :08:

أنا مش بدافع عن حاجة لكن بشرح وجهة نظرى .... 
والله المستعان :nunu0000:
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح*​
> 
> *كلامك جميل يا أستاذة / انجيلا*​


 
*لا يا اخي مش استاذة ولا حاجة ههههههههه*
*انجيلا بس *​ 



losivertheprince قال:


> *لكن بس هقولك لو كل حاجة اخدناها بمنطق لا طالما ان كده يبقى كده ......*
> *صدقينى هنخسر حاجات كتير وهنخسر حتى فيما بعد القدرة على التجربة وهى شئ هام للحياة ....*​


*مش كل حاجة هنخذها بالمنطق ده القرارات المصيرية بس*
*والجواز مش حاجة بجربها لو زبطت خلاص ولو لاء مفيش مشكلة *
*الجواز احد القرارات المهمة في حياة الانسان اللي لازم ياخذها بكل عقلانية*
*مش يساق وراء قلبه نافيا عقله!*​ 






losivertheprince قال:


> *....*
> 
> *اى ان من الممكن ان يتقدم لخطبة احد الفتيات شاب مدخن*
> *( برضه على الفرن ) :heat:*
> ...



*لوكانت بتعرف ان اخلاقه كويسة واعجبت به فممكن تتنازل شوي *
*بس لو متعرفوش هتتعرف عليه الزاي من غير افعاله كشرب السجارة او او او*
*ولا تنسى ان الخطبة فترة تكلف*
*يعني مش بيظهرو -سواءا البنت او الشاب- على حقيقتهم الا بعد الجواز*
*اي لما تقع الفاس في الراس زي ما بيقولوا*​ 





losivertheprince قال:


> *لكن انتى فكرى فيها بالراحة :*​
> 
> ​*الاب : فيه عريس جايلك ايه رأيك ؟*​
> 
> ...


 
*ولو ابي بيشرب سجاير مش من حقي ارغب في الجواز من واحد مش بيشرب سجاير!!!*
*في كثير بنات مثلا ابوهم مش كويس فمش من حقهم يتجوزوا راجل كويس!!!*​ 





losivertheprince قال:


> *طبعاً الموضوع هيبقى عدم تقبل فى البداية *
> *وعلى راى المثل البلدى ..... ابنك على ماتربيه وبعلك وعلى ماتعوديه ..... ld:*
> *يعنى انتى شايفة ان ممكن واحدة توافق على واحد بخيل او دمه واقف او . أو أو .... من أول مرة *
> *لاطبعاً :08:*​


 
*المراة مش ممكن توافق على واحد بخيل*
*ده اكثر نوع تبغضه النساء!*​ 




losivertheprince قال:


> *أنا مش بدافع عن حاجة لكن بشرح وجهة نظرى .... *
> *والله المستعان :nunu0000:*​


 
*بطبع اخي احنى كلنا هنا بنشرح وجهة نضرنا *
*والله المستعان*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

ايه يعم اللي بتحكي فيه ده
ملخص الكلام
هات اي شاب محترم وشيك وامور
ومستقبله مضمون
وخليه يتقدم لاي بنت بتقول مش هتقبل واحد بيشرب سجاير
وشوف هي هتعمل ايه 
والناس كلها هتقولها ايه
وابقي سلملي علي المبادء
انا قريت الموضوع كله لقيت في مفاهيم كتير غلط مربوطه بالتدخين وحظك اني فون
لو كنت كومب كنت ولعتلك التوبيك ده اكتر ما هو والع :d


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ايه يعم اللي بتحكي فيه ده
> ملخص الكلام
> هات اي شاب محترم وشيك وامور
> ومستقبله مضمون
> ...


 
* ده رايكم بالمراة! *
*انها مش بتفكر غير في الماديات؟!!!*
*ااااااااه *
*مفيش فايدة! *

* بس عندي سؤال عيزاك تجوبني عليه بصراحة *
*هتقبل الزواج من مدخنة ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * ده رايكم بالمراة! *
> *انها مش بتفكر غير في الماديات؟!!!*
> *ااااااااه *
> *مفيش فايدة! *
> ...



انا مقولتش ماديات
انتي اللي شوفتي مشاركتي كلها ماديات عشان انتي مبرمجه نفسك علي ده, كل اللي قولته مستقبله كويس يعني حتي مقولتش مستريح جدا
بالنسبه لسوالك لا مش هقبل اتزوج من مدخنه مع اني مدخن
اللي انتي عاوزه تقوليه قوليه
ديكتاتوري شرقي
براحتك جدا :d


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> انا مقولتش ماديات
> انتي اللي شوفتي مشاركتي كلها ماديات عشان انتي مبرمجه نفسك علي ده, كل اللي قولته مستقبله كويس يعني حتي مقولتش مستريح جدا


*مينا الله يهديك*
*ده معنى كلامك*
*فبلاش اللف والدورانleasantr*​ 



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بالنسبه لسوالك لا مش هقبل اتزوج من مدخنه مع اني مدخن


*وشهد شاهد من اهلها:giveup:*​ 




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> اللي انتي عاوزه تقوليه قوليه
> ديكتاتوري شرقي
> براحتك جدا :d


*ههههههههههههه لا مش هقول حاجة عشان انتم عرفين نفسكم *

​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مينا الله يهديك*
> *ده معنى كلامك*
> *فبلاش اللف والدورانleasantr*​
> 
> ...



لا يا انجي يعلم الله ده مش معني كلامي انتي بس شوفتي كلامي كده لانك بتتكلمي من خلفيه عندك ومستحيل هتغيريها
وعلي فكره انا شرقي وبعتز بشرقيتي جدا
لازم تكون خطيبتي او مراتي زي منا عايز 
زي ما اي بنت ليها الحق انها ترتبط بمدخن او لا
انا كمان ليا كل الحق اني ارفض حتي التفكير في الارتباط بمدخنه


----------



## شميران (28 أبريل 2011)

*انا عن رأي حظل وراه الى ان يتركها ولو متركها انا حدخن معاه هههههههههههه*
*اكيد هو يعرف ان السجاير مضرة لصحته ولو ماقدر يتركها ححاول ان يقللها والي يشرب السجاير ممكن تكون اخلاقه احسن من الي مايدخن لان اظن ان لاعلاقة بين السجاير والشخصية *


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 أبريل 2011)

مش عارفه الصراحه بس انا مش حابه انه يكون بيدخن


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> واحب اقولك كمان انى لو بحب حد مش هشربها قدامة كمان
> 
> الا فى اضيق الحالات
> 
> ...



*ماشى تمام ماقولناش حاجة بس البنت بتحسه ضعيف شوية
معرفش كل البنات كدة ولا انا لوحدى 
مينفعش اقولك هرفض بسبب ده لانه زى ما قولتلك الحب مش لازم الانسان يبقى بيرفيكت لكن بردوا بحسه ضعيف مش عارفة بقى لانه مش قادر يبطلها او لانه شربها من الاول او لانه بيعتمد على حاجة خارجية فى تكوين حاجة مفروض جسمه الى يفرزها
دى وجهة نظرى يعنى*


----------



## جيلان (28 أبريل 2011)

بالراحة يا جدعان ما طبيعى ارائنا تختلف عن بعضها محدش هيقنع التانى اتطمنوا 
ماشى الى بيدخن ممكن يكون زى الفل بس البنية مش عايزاه بيدخن براحتها
ايه يعنى داست عالجرح ؟ ههههههههههه انتو زى الفل بس هى مش عايزاه مدخن ما تسيبو العالم براحتها الله
و على رأى كيو عشان متولعش ههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لا يا انجي يعلم الله ده مش معني كلامي انتي بس شوفتي كلامي كده لانك بتتكلمي من خلفيه عندك ومستحيل هتغيريها


 
:download:​


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> وشوف هي هتعمل ايه
> والناس كلها هتقولها ايه
> وابقي سلملي علي المبادء


 
*ربنا يهديك!*​ 




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> وعلي فكره انا شرقي وبعتز بشرقيتي جدا


*ده حقك يا شرقي *​ 



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لازم تكون خطيبتي او مراتي زي منا عايز
> زي ما اي بنت ليها الحق انها ترتبط بمدخن او لا
> انا كمان ليا كل الحق اني ارفض حتي التفكير في الارتباط بمدخنه


*وده لبقولو من صبحية ربنا بس مش عجب حد!!!! *

*بس ليا سؤال يا مينا ليه متتجوزهاش فممكن بعد الجواز انها تبطل تدخين! ولا ايه رايك؟*​


----------



## Critic (28 أبريل 2011)

*الموضوع نسبى*
*فى بنات شايفه ان ده مش عائق اصلا و انه عادى يكون بيدخن*
*و فيه بنات شايفه انه مش عائق "قوى" لدرجة الرفض لان فيه معايير اهم ... و انه ممكن يبطل مع الوقت (مع تحفظى على الفرض ده)*
*و فيه بنات شايفة ان ده بيطعن فى شخصيته و ان ده له تأثير سلبى على نظرة الناس ليه و هيكون له تأثير سلبى على الولاد صحيا او ك "قدوة"*

*مش لازم نفرض رأينا و نقول مين الصح*
*ال3 انواع موجودين و بيعيشوا و يتعايشوا *


----------



## white.angel (28 أبريل 2011)

*رأيي الشخصى*
*انى هرفضه .... حتى لو بحبه لان سبق وقولت الحب مش مشاعر وبس ولكن عقل وحكمه *
*والسجاير عموماً مشاكلها كتير *
*من الناحيه الاقتصاديه ومن الناحيه الاجتماعيه ومن الناحيه الصحيه*
*وانا ليه اتعب نفسى وارتبط بأنسان مدمن ... 
على امل انه هيتغير وغالبا لا *
*الرجاله كتير .....*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أبريل 2011)

*الموضوع حرية شخصية ,انا شخصيا مش بحب ريحة السجاير ومحبش اكون مع حد مدخن مش لانى بكره الشخص لان ده ممكن يكون ضعف معين فى حياته ومش قادر يتخلص منه 
لكن انا مش بحب الدخان والخنقة ده غير ان معنديش حد فى عيلتى بيدخن فالموضوع بالنسبالى غريب 

بس لازم نعترف بحاجة علشان الكلام يبقى منطقى  السجاير عادة سيئة ولازم نتفق على كده مش علشان ولد هو اللى بيدخن يبقى عادى ولو بنت هى اللى بتدخن يبقى فيه خلل فى اخلاقها 
والولد بقى معندهوش خلل ؟ده هو كله اصلا خلل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بهزر طبعا 

بس اقصد اقول ان لازم الاعتراف ان السجاير ضعف وشئ غلط ,بس فى النهاية كلنا عندنا نقاط ضعف وعادات سيئة وخطايا مستترة بس الفكرة فى السجاير انها شئ واضح لكن فى ضعفات تانية مش واضحة 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أبريل 2011)

بص يا فادى المسألة مسألة معاناة هههههههههه

عشان انا بابايا بيدخن كتيييير جدا

عشان كده صعب ارتبط بشخص مدخن

لو بيدخن وممكن اخليه يبطلها ماشى

لكن لو مبطلهاش مش هقدر اكمل معاه



> وخلى بالك السجاير عادة لا تعيب الشخص



محدش قال انها بتعيبه كفعل

لكن بتضر صحتى و بتضايقنى جدااا


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * بس السجائر ليها اضرار كبيرة و الدخان يحمل اكثر من3500 من المواد الكيماوية السامة كالنيكوتين! كما ان الشخص لبيكون في مكان قريب من المدخن بيكون زي المدخن بالظبط اي يتعرض لنفس الاخطار وانت تعرف الامراض الكثيرة لبيسببها التدخين يعني مفيش فوارق كبيرة بينه وبين الخمر او الحشيش!*


​


أنجيلا قال:


> وانا ما قلتش ان السجاير مالهاش اضرار يا انجيلا بس برضوا ما ينفعش تقارنى دول بدول وراجعى ردودى كويس وهتعرفى لية
> لانى قلتلهالك مرتين او 3
> المخدرات والخمر تجعل متعاطيها مغيب ولا يدرك افعالة ودى نقطة جوهرية هنا
> 
> ...



احكم علية ازاى يا انجيلا 
انا لو واحد اتقدم لاختى وشاب كويس ومستواة ومستقبلة واخلاقة كويس
معلش ابقى عبيط لو رفضة علشان بيشرب سجاير لان معلش 3/4 شباب البلد

وعايز اقولك ان فى خدام فى الكنيسة كتير اعرفهم وبيشربوا شيشة
وطبعا قدام البنات دول ولا ليهم فى ااى حاجة 
وانتوا الى بتاخدو فكرة وحشة فى الاخر[/CENTER]


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يبقي انت
> هههههههههههههههههه
> فاكر الدنيا اياها هاه
> ؟​



دنيا اياها اية بقى​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> 
> هو انا ماليش فى الموضوع بصراحة ويعتبر أبداء رأيى تدخلا من وجهة نظر البعض لكنى لسببين سأتحدث :
> ** 1 - أنا شاب مدخن ( مش مدخن على الفحم أكيد )*
> ...



تمام اوى معاكى
واتفق معاك اكتر فى نقطة ان البنت لا تقارن نفسها بالسيجارة

لان معلش هيا كدة بتقارن نفسها بشى حقير
وهيا اجمل واثمن من هذا الشى مليون مرة


​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * شكرا ليك اخيرا في حد بيوافقني الراي ههههههه*


​


أنجيلا قال:


> :scenic::scenic::scenic:[/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يا انجيلا انك ترفضى لمبدا انة بيشرب سجاير بس دا مبدا غريب اوى بجد

فى حاجات اهم من السجاير تعملى حسابها على فكرة

ودى الى المفروض تاخدى بالك منها[/CENTER]


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لا يا اخي مش استاذة ولا حاجة ههههههههه*
> *انجيلا بس *​
> 
> 
> ...



يا نهار منيل تصدقى مش مصدق ان انتى الى كتبتى الرد دة

امال انا عمال من اول ما فتحت التوبيك اقولك لو اخلاق ومستقبل وكل دة هترفضية علشان السجاير
تقوليلى المبدا مرفوض :t19:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ايه يعم اللي بتحكي فيه ده
> ملخص الكلام
> هات اي شاب محترم وشيك وامور
> ومستقبله مضمون
> ...



الناس كلها فاهمة يا معلم ان التدخين دخان ريحتة وحشة وخلاص
انجز وتعالى كومب ياعم ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *انا عن رأي حظل وراه الى ان يتركها ولو متركها انا حدخن معاه هههههههههههه*
> *اكيد هو يعرف ان السجاير مضرة لصحته ولو ماقدر يتركها ححاول ان يقللها والي يشرب السجاير ممكن تكون اخلاقه احسن من الي مايدخن لان اظن ان لاعلاقة بين السجاير والشخصية *



وهو دا كلام الناس العاقلة ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *ماشى تمام ماقولناش حاجة بس البنت بتحسه ضعيف شوية
> معرفش كل البنات كدة ولا انا لوحدى
> مينفعش اقولك هرفض بسبب ده لانه زى ما قولتلك الحب مش لازم الانسان يبقى بيرفيكت لكن بردوا بحسه ضعيف مش عارفة بقى لانه مش قادر يبطلها او لانه شربها من الاول او لانه بيعتمد على حاجة خارجية فى تكوين حاجة مفروض جسمه الى يفرزها
> دى وجهة نظرى يعنى*



لا ابدا على فكرة اى حد مش بيدخن هيشوف التدخين ضعف زى بالظبط ما انتى شيفاة

لكن انا الخص التدخين فى نقطتين

قلتلهم قبل كدة

اولا نسبة النكوتين الى خلاص الدم بقى متعود عليها

ثانيا ماسكة السيجارة​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> بالراحة يا جدعان ما طبيعى ارائنا تختلف عن بعضها محدش هيقنع التانى اتطمنوا
> ماشى الى بيدخن ممكن يكون زى الفل بس البنية مش عايزاه بيدخن براحتها
> ايه يعنى داست عالجرح ؟ ههههههههههه انتو زى الفل بس هى مش عايزاه مدخن ما تسيبو العالم براحتها الله
> و على رأى كيو عشان متولعش ههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ومين قال يا ستى انى هتخانق 

احنا بنتبادل الاراء بس يا ستى

وما تخفيش السكاكين مش هتترفع دلوقتى​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بص يا فادى المسألة مسألة معاناة هههههههههه
> 
> عشان انا بابايا بيدخن كتيييير جدا
> 
> ...



اوك وانا متفق معاكى فى كل كلمة 
وليا خالى على فكرة مدخن درجة اولة 
لو قلتلك كمية السجاير الى بيشربها فى اليوم الواحد هتسغربى

لدرجة انة يوم ما بطلها جالة هبوط حاد فى الدورة الدموية 
والدكتور نفسة الى قالة لازم ترجعلها

​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الموضوع حرية شخصية ,انا شخصيا مش بحب ريحة السجاير ومحبش اكون مع حد مدخن مش لانى بكره الشخص لان ده ممكن يكون ضعف معين فى حياته ومش قادر يتخلص منه
> لكن انا مش بحب الدخان والخنقة ده غير ان معنديش حد فى عيلتى بيدخن فالموضوع بالنسبالى غريب
> 
> بس لازم نعترف بحاجة علشان الكلام يبقى منطقى  السجاير عادة سيئة ولازم نتفق على كده مش علشان ولد هو اللى بيدخن يبقى عادى ولو بنت هى اللى بتدخن يبقى فيه خلل فى اخلاقها
> ...



وانا ما قلتش ان التدخين عادة سيئة على حد معين 
انا عارف ان التدخين عادة سيئة على الولد والبنت

بس لو هنكلم بالمنطق
انتى عايشة فى بلد فيها حرية كل واحد يعمل الى يعجبة ولا يوجد فرق بين ولد وبنت

لكن الحال فى مصر هنا والتقاليد الشرقية
خلت البنت الى بتشرب سجاير يبقى فى خلل فى اخلاقها مع احترامى لكل البنات
وماحدش يهاجمنى ويقولى لية تقبلها عليكم ومش تقبلها على البنات
اقولهم مش انا الى خلتها كدة
مجتمعنا الشرقى الى خلالها كدة
وان احنا عمرنا ما عشنا فى حرية وان كل واحد يعملة الى يريحة
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *رأيي الشخصى*
> *انى هرفضه .... حتى لو بحبه لان سبق وقولت الحب مش مشاعر وبس ولكن عقل وحكمه *
> *والسجاير عموماً مشاكلها كتير *
> *من الناحيه الاقتصاديه ومن الناحيه الاجتماعيه ومن الناحيه الصحيه*
> ...



رائيك طبعا لازم نحترمة
بس ياريت لو هنتكلم يبقى من الناحية الصحية بس
سيبك من الاقتصادية لان بكل بساطة لو هو بيشرب علبة واحدة بس فى اليوم ودخلة كويس يبقى مش هتاثر معاة وطبعا كل واحد بيبقى حسب امكانياتة
ومعلش لو انتى بتحبية فعلا يبقى تفضلى معاة لغاية ما يبطلها 
احسن مليون مرة من انك تسبية والله واعلم ممكن ساعتها من فراقك يتجة لحاجات انيل من السجاير​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *الموضوع نسبى*
> *فى بنات شايفه ان ده مش عائق اصلا و انه عادى يكون بيدخن*
> *و فيه بنات شايفه انه مش عائق "قوى" لدرجة الرفض لان فيه معايير اهم ... و انه ممكن يبطل مع الوقت (مع تحفظى على الفرض ده)*
> *و فيه بنات شايفة ان ده بيطعن فى شخصيته و ان ده له تأثير سلبى على نظرة الناس ليه و هيكون له تأثير سلبى على الولاد صحيا او ك "قدوة"*
> ...



وهو الانسان اية اصلا غير عادات واشياء يفعلها ويتعايش بها :new6:​


----------



## Rosetta (28 أبريل 2011)

*هلا صح أنا مش بحب الشب المدخن مع أنني أجده جذاب نوعا ما 
وصح التدخين عادة سيئة و مضرة بالصحة 
ولكن التدخين أبدا لا يعكس أن المدخن ذو اخلاق سيئة 
يعني التدخين لا علاقة له بأخلاق الشخص ابدا 
وشكرا  ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هلا صح أنا مش بحب الشب المدخن مع أنني أجده جذاب نوعا ما
> وصح التدخين عادة سيئة و مضرة بالصحة
> ولكن التدخين أبدا لا يعكس أن المدخن ذو اخلاق سيئة
> يعني التدخين لا علاقة له بأخلاق الشخص ابدا
> وشكرا  ​*



العفو يا روزيتا ​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> *اصل انتى بدل ما تتقبلى اراء الاغلبية لقيتك بتهاجمى رائيهم*


 
*ههههههههه انا مش تهجمت على حد *
*انا ابديت رايي وبس*
*هو ابداء راي مخالف يعتبر هجوم :thnk0001:*
*ههههههههههههههه*




احلى ديانة قال:


> *معلش وضحى تقصدى اية فى اخر سطرين دول لانى مش فهمت  *


 
*يا اخي وضحت النقطة ده خمس مرات *
*ده مثال عشان اوصلك وجهة نضري من عبارة"لوكان كده ... معلش فممكن يصير عكس كده...!!"*




احلى ديانة قال:


> احكم علية ازاى يا انجيلا
> انا لو واحد اتقدم لاختى وشاب كويس ومستواة ومستقبلة واخلاقة كويس
> معلش ابقى عبيط لو رفضة علشان بيشرب سجاير لان معلش 3/4 شباب البلد


*فين هتلاقي الراجل ده:t19:*

*وانا قلت لو مش بتعرفو هتحكم عليه ازاي?! *
*فمثلا لو اتقدملها ابن عمها وهو بيشرب سجاير فالامر هيكون سهل لانك بتعرف اخلاق ابن عمك*
*بس لو واحد غريب هتحكم عليه ازاي?!*
*بتاكيد من تصرفاته كتدخين*
*ثم في بنات مش بيطيقو ريحة السجاير فازاي هطيق ريحة فم جوزها و ريحة ملابسه نهيك عن البيت *






احلى ديانة قال:


> يا نهار منيل تصدقى مش مصدق ان انتى الى كتبتى الرد دة
> 
> امال انا عمال من اول ما فتحت التوبيك اقولك لو اخلاق ومستقبل وكل دة هترفضية علشان السجاير
> 
> تقوليلى المبدا مرفوض :t19:


 
*انت فهمت لانا كتبته*
*انا قلت ممكن -وانتبه لكلمة ممكن- تتنازل لو كانت بتعرف اخلاقه وفي اعجاب بينهم *
*بس واحد مش بتعرفه او مش بتحبه هتوقع نفسها الوقعة ده ليه*




احلى ديانة قال:


> يا انجيلا انك ترفضى لمبدا انة بيشرب سجاير بس دا مبدا غريب اوى بجد
> 
> فى حاجات اهم من السجاير تعملى حسابها على فكرة
> 
> ...


 
*اعيد ثاني لو بتعرف اخلاقه وفي اعجاب بينهم فممكن تحاول معاه*
*مش بتعرفه ولا بينهم اعجاب هتوقع نفسها ليه:dntknw:*

*هذا رايي يا اخي لاني مش بحب السجاير ومش ممكن اطيق ان الملابس والبيت ريحتها دخان السجاير*
*وكما قال كريتيك المسالة نسبية فقد تجد بنت عندها عادي انها تتجوز من مدخن مفيش مشكلة*
*وهناك بنت ترفض ذلك *

*يعني هذا جدال في حلقة مفرغة انا قلت رايي وكل واحد عنده وجهة نضره في الموضوع*

*اتمنى ان تتقبل مروري*
*شكرا*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أبريل 2011)

*التدخين مش يعيب الشخص ولا بيعيب اخلاقه
لان زى ما قال الاغلبية دى مجرد عادة بيعملها ومش صفة من صفات شخصيته
المهم انها مش تتملك عليه وتكون هى عامل اساسى ومؤثر فى حياته
كمان بعتبرها من ضمن االعادات اللى فيها امكانية التغيير

وفى الاول والاخر فى ناس بتكون متقبلها وناس تانية لا
بتختلف من شخص للتانى ومن تفكير لاخر

انا عن نفسى مش عامل مؤثر بالنسبالى المهم الشخصية وطريقة التفكير

وااله ولى التوفيق​*


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أبريل 2011)

*طيب انا هسألك سؤال يا احلى ديانة وعايزاك ترد بصراحة 
انت بتدخن صح؟
انا معرفش عندك اخوات بنات ولا لا
بس لو اختك بتدخن هيكون رد فعلك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومتقوليش المجتمع ,اعتبر نفسك انك انت وهى بس فى صحراء الربع الخالى لوحدكوا ومفيش ناس خالص حواليكو والمجتمع نزلت علية قنبلة ذرية (امين يارب هههههههههههه) واختفى 

انت ,شخصيا ,انت رد فعلك وفكرك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

​



أنجيلا قال:


> *ربنا يهديك!*


 
*نفسى صدقينى ربنا يهدينى 
بس برضه مشاركتى كانت بتحكى فى حاجات كتيير وانتى اختصارتيها فى الماديات هى الشياكه ماديات ؟؟؟؟** والاحترام ماديات؟؟؟؟؟؟
* 



أنجيلا قال:


> *ده حقك يا شرقي
> *


 



أنجيلا قال:


> *وده لبقولو من صبحية ربنا بس مش عجب حد!!!! *
> 
> *بس ليا سؤال يا مينا ليه متتجوزهاش فممكن بعد الجواز انها تبطل تدخين! ولا ايه رايك؟*​



*لا مش عاجب حد ليه
كل واحد يعمل اللى هو عاوزه طالما فى حدود حريته
تبطل لنفسها 
مبدئى ماخدش واحده بتدخن 
زى اى بنت مش هتاخد واحد بيدخن 
بسيطه جدا مفهاش مشاكل*
*بس بالنسبالى مشوفتش بنت بتشرب سجاير وكانت اخلاقها كويس
قد يكون فى بنات بتشرب سجاير واخلاقها كويس
لكن مشوفتش لغاية دلوقتى
لان البنت اللى بتشرب سجاير اما غالبا اتعرفت على شله بايظه اخر حاجه
عكس الشباب انو ممكن عيل صغير يعلم شاب السجاير
لكن عشان بنت توصل انها تشرب سجاير فى مجتمعنا ده فاكيد سهل انها توصل لاى حاجه تانى لان الوسط اللى اتعلمت منه السجاير الله واعلم بيه
وطبعا كل قاعده وليها شواذ*


----------



## Rosetta (28 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب انا هسألك سؤال يا احلى ديانة وعايزاك ترد بصراحة
> انت بتدخن صح؟
> انا معرفش عندك اخوات بنات ولا لا
> بس لو اختك بتدخن هيكون رد فعلك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



*إيه الأسئلة الصعبة دي يا نانسي 
خلص شوي شوي على الشباب :t19:
شكلك رح تطفشي الشباب كلهم المنتدى هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *إيه الأسئلة الصعبة دي يا نانسي
> خلص شوي شوي على الشباب :t19:
> شكلك رح تطفشي الشباب كلهم المنتدى هههههههههههههه​*



*وحياتك ديه الخطة وده اللى هيحصل والمنتدى يبقى بتاعنا بقى 
ونجرى فيه براحتنا من غير صداع هههههههههههههههه

هما خلاص وقعوا فى ايدى ,لا مفر ههههههههههه
*


----------



## Rosetta (28 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *وحياتك ديه الخطة وده اللى هيحصل والمنتدى يبقى بتاعنا بقى
> ونجرى فيه براحتنا من غير صداع هههههههههههههههه
> 
> هما خلاص وقعوا فى ايدى ,لا مفر ههههههههههه
> *


*ههههههههههههههههههه
دي خطة شريرة جدا يا نانسي :t33:
طيب وروك هنعمل فيه إييييييه مين رح يستلم مكانه :fun_lol:​*


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا مش عاجب حد ليه*​


*ده اسمه تعبير يا مينا:new6:*​ 



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كل واحد يعمل اللى هو عاوزه طالما فى حدود حريته*
> *تبطل لنفسها *
> *مبدئى ماخدش واحده بتدخن *
> *زى اى بنت مش هتاخد واحد بيدخن *
> ...



*يعني ده للبنت !*
*بس الولد الوسط لتعلم فيه شرب السجاير زي الفل ولا غبار عليه!*
*المراة لو شربت سجاير تبقى اخلاقها مش كويسة وووووووووو*
*بس الرجل:smiles-11: مش ممكن نحكم عليه من السجاير لانه وببساطة رجل*​ 
*الكيل بمكيالين والتطرف والتفكير الذكوري... مش ممكن يتغيروا من المجتمع الشرقي بتاتا*
* مفيش فايدة:big61:*
*اااااااااااه*​


----------



## كوك (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لو في حب لازم يختار يا انا يا سجايرld:*
> *لو مفيش حب يبقى خلاص المسالة منتهية:smile02*​


 

_*لالالالا  بجد ده كلامك يعنى بتقرنى نفسك بسجاير *_​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*لالالالا بجد ده كلامك يعنى بتقرنى نفسك بسجاير *_​


 
*المشكلة انكم بتاولو الكلام زي مانتم عايزين *
*طيب اذا كنتم بتفهموها هيك اذن على هذا لو ان الراجل بيحب*
* البنت صحيح هيتخلى على السجاير والا فانه بيفضل السجاير عليها!!!*

​


----------



## كوك (28 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> احب اقولك ان حاليا ما بقاش فى فرق وفى ستات كتير بتشرب سجاير ​
> بس مشكلتنا ان احنا فى مصر او المجتمع الشرقى
> البنت الى تشرب سجاير تبقى اخلاقها حصلها خلل ​
> لكن اعرف ناس كتير رجالة معلش بيشربوا زوجاتهم سجاير وطبعا بتبقى حالات قليلة
> ...


 
_*الله  طيب حلو بقى فى تطوير اهو*_
_*بس انت ترضه ان زوجتك تشرب سجاير *_
_*كفايه عيون الناس بس*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ده اسمه تعبير يا مينا:new6:*


 *
للاسف فرق اللغه 
عامل فرق فى التافهم بينا
معنى كلامى انو ميعجبش حد ليه ؟* 




أنجيلا قال:


> *يعني ده للبنت !*
> *بس الولد الوسط لتعلم فيه شرب السجاير زي الفل ولا غبار عليه!*



*انا مقولتش كده
ممكن جدا كمان الولد يتعلم السجاير فى وسط سىء للغايه
ولكن بقولك على الدارج العام فى المجتمع المصرى*



أنجيلا قال:


> *المراة لو شربت سجاير تبقى اخلاقها مش كويسة وووووووووو*
> *بس الرجل:smiles-11: مش ممكن نحكم عليه من السجاير لانه وببساطة رجل*


 
*بص يا انجيلا
انا بتكلم من منطلق عمر بحاله عشته فى الشارع
مش صايع ولكن شغال وبقابل ناس لا تتخيليها
انا عمرى 22 سنه
تقدرى تقولى بقالى اكتر
من 14 سنه فى الشارع*
*القاعده العامه ومش هقولك فى مصر
فى اللى انا شفته  ان معظم  البنات اللى  بتشرب سجاير
 اخلاقها مش كويسه
ومش معنى كده ان كل الشباب اللى بيشربو سجاير كويسين*


أنجيلا قال:


> *الكيل بمكيالين والتطرف والتفكير الذكوري... مش ممكن يتغيروا من المجتمع الشرقي بتاتا*
> *اااااااااااااه مفيش فايدة*




*بص يا أنجيلا اولا واخيراً
ولا انتى ولا مليون بنت هيعرفو يغيرو المجتمع الشرقى
ولو عرفتو تغيرو المجتمع كله مش هتعرفو تغيرونى
وللاسف لو عرفتو تغيرو المجتمع كله
برضه انتو هتشوفو انو متغيرش لانكم مسستمين نفسكم على ان كل ما هو شرقى هو حاجات كتيير بقى مستحيل تخرج من تفكيركم
خدى بالك انا لما بتناقش مش بكون حاد فى مناقشتى واقصد بكده كلمة تطرف !!!!!!!!
فعلا مفيش فايده لان الانسان بيشوف اللى عقله الباطن مهيئهوله ومعندوش استعداد يشوف غير كده
وحتى لو شاف غير كده هيقولك مستحييل !
*


----------



## كوك (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *المشكلة انكم بتاولو الكلام زي مانتم عايزين *
> 
> *طيب اذا كنتم بتفهموها هيك اذن على هذا لو ان الراجل بيحب*
> *البنت صحيح هيتخلى على السجاير والا فانه بيفضل السجاير عليها!!!*​


 
*لالالالالا صدقينى *
*بس انا*
*مش عارف صدقينى انا مجربتش لان مجربتش شرب السجاير مش ممكن ميقدرش يسيب السجاير  وانتى كده بضمرى  الشخص الى قدامك بتقوليلو يا انا يا السجاير *
*لان انا كونت بحاول ان اخالى المدرس بتاعى يبطله هو كان نفسه يبطله بس معرفش لان فشل كتير اوى فى المحاوله *
*وانتى تيجى تقولى لى الجمله دى *
*يا انا يا السجاير ده لو واحد قال ليا الكلمه دى يبقى مش عايزنى علشان محولش ان يساعدنى اصلااا*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 أبريل 2011)

*بص لو ف الحقيقة بقى وقدام الامر الواقع
مع انى مش بحب السجاير بس لو بحبه اكيد اكيد هوافق بس نتفق انه يقللها واحدة او اتنين ف اليوم
ولو مش بحبه هفكر قبل ما اوافق عشان الحكاية دى 
ده لو مفيهوشعيوب تانية يعنى
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *للاسف فرق اللغه *
> *عامل فرق فى التافهم بينا*
> *معنى كلامى انو ميعجبش حد ليه ؟*


* معلش انا لسه بتعلم المصري ههههههههههه*





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا مقولتش كده*
> *ممكن جدا كمان الولد يتعلم السجاير فى وسط سىء للغايه*
> *ولكن بقولك على الدارج العام فى المجتمع المصرى*


*بس نضرة المجتمع ان البنت لبتشرب سجاير اخلاقه مش كويسة *
*بس الراجل لا ده راجل مش ممكن نحكم عليه من شربه لسجاير*
*نعني نكيل الكيل بمكيالين!*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بص يا انجيلا*
> *انا بتكلم من منطلق عمر بحاله عشته فى الشارع*
> *مش صايع ولكن شغال وبقابل ناس لا تتخيليها*
> *انا عمرى 22 سنه*
> ...


 
* طيب ومعضم الشباب لشفتهم بيشربو سجاير اخلاقهم كويسة. صح?!*
*بس معظم الينات لبتشرب سجاير اخلاقها مش كويسة*
*الكيل بمكيالين !!!*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بص يا أنجيلا اولا واخيراً*
> *ولا انتى ولا مليون بنت هيعرفو يغيرو المجتمع الشرقى*


* ليه التشاؤم ده?! *
*فممكن تحصل معجزة و تصير عجائب الدنيا ثمانية:new6:*





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ولو عرفتو تغيرو المجتمع كله مش هتعرفو تغيرونى*


 
*ومين قلك اننا عيزين نغيرك *
*احنى بنتبادل الاراء هنا وبس*
*ثانيا لو تغير المجتمع ولا بلاش المجتمع, الاغلبية بس فده لحنى عيزينه واكثر كمان*
*لان الاغلبية هي لبثاثر مش فرد ولا اثنين*





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *برضه انتو هتشوفو انو متغيرش لانكم مسستمين نفسكم على ان كل ما هو شرقى هو حاجات كتيير بقى مستحيل تخرج من تفكيركم*


*ليه الحكم الظالم ده *
*هو الواحد عايز  بس ان التفكير الذكوري والنضرة العنصرية للمراة تختفي  *
*فده كثير!*
*ماواضح انه مستحيل مش كثير!*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *خدى بالك انا لما بتناقش مش بكون حاد فى مناقشتى واقصد بكده كلمة تطرف !!!!!!!!*


*الكلمة ده لزعجتك هي الحقيقة يا مينا*
*التطرف ضد المراة ده لموجود في المجتمع الشرقي وبس*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *فعلا مفيش فايده لان الانسان بيشوف اللى عقله الباطن مهيئهوله ومعندوش استعداد يشوف غير كده*
> *وحتى لو شاف غير كده هيقولك مستحييل !*


 
* ليش معندوش استعداد*
*لو اثبتلي عكس لنا بعتقده ممكن اقبل به *
*بس يكون معقول!*
*مش تقلي ان معظم البنات لبيشربوا سجاير اخلاقهم مش كويسه *
*بس الراجل لا ده راجل مش ممكن احكم عليه بسجاير!!!*

​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> *لالالالالا صدقينى *​
> 
> *بس انا*
> *مش عارف صدقينى انا مجربتش لان مجربتش شرب السجاير مش ممكن ميقدرش يسيب السجاير وانتى كده بضمرى الشخص الى قدامك بتقوليلو يا انا يا السجاير *
> ...


 
*يا راجل وانا كده هرميها واقول يا انا يا سجاير?!*
* لو قرات مدخلاتي الاخرى لفهمت لانا بقصدو *​ 
:download:​ 


أنجيلا قال:


> *لو بتعرف اخلاقه وفي اعجاب بينهم فممكن تحاول معاه*
> *مش بتعرفه ولا بينهم اعجاب هتوقع نفسها ليه:dntknw:*​


 

*يعني لو في اعجاب هحاول معاه قد ما اقدر بس لو مجتش نتيجة يبقى خلاص انتهينا*
*بس لو مفيش اعجاب ولا حاجة هتعب روحي ليه!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
*وده طبعا رايي الشخصي وكما قلت في رد سابق في بنات ممكن ترتبط بمدخن وده عندها عادي مفيهوش مشكلة *
*بس انا مش ممكن اطيق الارتباط بمدخن*
*شكرا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *معلش انا لسه بتعلم المصري ههههههههههه*​





*ههههههه ولا يهمك *



أنجيلا قال:


> *بس نضرة المجتمع ان البنت لبتشرب سجاير اخلاقه مش كويسة *
> *بس الراجل لا ده راجل مش ممكن نحكم عليه من شربه لسجاير*
> *نعني نكيل الكيل بمكيالين!*


 
*حلو اؤى الكلام ده ، نظرة المجتمع
انا تحاسبينى بقى على اللى يصدر منى
مش من المجتمع
لان كل مجتمع فيه الحلو والوحش
المجتمع الغربى مش جنه*




أنجيلا قال:


> *
> طيب ومعضم الشباب لشفتهم بيشربو سجاير اخلاقهم كويسة. صح?!*



*لا مش معظمهم طبعا *



أنجيلا قال:


> *بس معظم الينات لبتشرب سجاير اخلاقها مش كويسة*


*للاسف اه*



أنجيلا قال:


> *
> 
> الكيل بمكيالين !!!*


 
*قوليلى يا أنجى
انا ليه هكيل بمكيالين
هاخد من حد فلوس مثلا
ولا هترقى فى وظيفه
انا بقولك على اللى شوفته
انتى مش مصدقه دى حاجه ترجعلك
ولكنى لا اكيل بميكيالين ابدا*




أنجيلا قال:


> * ليه التشاؤم ده?! *
> *فممكن تحصل معجزة و تصير عجائب الدنيا ثمانية:new6:*


 
*انسى*




أنجيلا قال:


> *ومين قلك اننا عيزين نغيرك *
> *احنى بنتبادل الاراء هنا وبس*
> *ثانيا لو تغير المجتمع ولا بلاش المجتمع, الاغلبية بس فده لحنى عيزينه واكثر كمان*
> *لان الاغلبية هي لبثاثر مش فرد ولا اثنين*


 
*المناقشه عموما يا تخليكى تقتنعى
يا تخلينى اقتنع ومن ثم تغير المُعتقد* 
*سواء معتقدى او مقعتقدك*



أنجيلا قال:


> *ليه الحكم الظالم ده *
> *هو الواحد عايز  بس ان التفكير الذكوري والنضرة العنصرية للمراة تختفي  *
> *فده كثير!*
> *ماواضح انه مستحيل مش كثير!*


 *النظره العنصريه للمرأه
مبقتش موجوده زى منتو شايفين كده
النظره دى بتقل جدا
ولكن زى ما قولتلك
كل واحد بيشوف من خلال معتقده وعقله الباطن 
انتى عقلك الباطن مهيئلك حاجات كتيير
ومش كلها صح
منكرش ان فى منها صح
لكن مش كلها صح*



> *الكلمة ده لزعجتك هي الحقيقة يا مينا*
> *التطرف ضد المراة ده لموجود في المجتمع الشرقي وبس*


 *التطرف ضد المرأه موجود فى المجتمع الشرقى اه
ولكن ليس بالصوره الكاتمه اؤى دى اللى انتى شايفاها*




أنجيلا قال:


> * ليش معندوش استعداد*
> *لو اثبتلي عكس لنا بعتقده ممكن اقبل به *
> *بس يكون معقول!*
> *مش تقلي ان معظم البنات لبيشربوا سجاير اخلاقهم مش كويسه *
> *بس الراجل لا ده راجل مش ممكن احكم عليه بسجاير!!!*






*انا قولتلك يا انجى بنائاً على اللى انا شوفته
يعنى من خلال تعاملى مع الناس مش من خلال المجتمع ونظرتى الشرقيه العنصريه زى ما انتى مبرمجه نفسك*


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حلو اؤى الكلام ده ، نظرة المجتمع*​
> *انا تحاسبينى بقى على اللى يصدر منى* *مش من المجتمع*
> *لان كل مجتمع فيه الحلو والوحش*​


 
*انت جزء من المجتمع يا مينا * 
*والمجتمع بيحددو الاغلبية يعني الاغلبية بتشوف هيك*​ 





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *المجتمع الغربى مش جنه*​


*بس مش جهنم زي المجتمع الشرقي *

*حتى انه لا مجال للمقارانة*​ 





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *قوليلى يا أنجى*
> *انا ليه هكيل بمكيالين*
> *هاخد من حد فلوس مثل*
> *ولا هترقى فى وظيفه*
> ...


 
*واضح !*​ 
*لا تكيل بمكيالين الا في قضية الرجل والمراة*​ 
*نسيت انك شرقي جدا*​ 






!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انسى*​


 

*رائع *

*على الاقل عارف انه لا امل في محو الرجعية من المجتمع الشرقي*​ 




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *المناقشه عموما يا تخليكى تقتنعى*
> *يا تخلينى اقتنع ومن ثم تغير المُعتقد*
> *سواء معتقدى او مقعتقدك*​


 
*ههههههههههه خلاص ده هيبقى اخر رد ليا هنا *

*عشان مستحيل حد فينا يغير معتقده*​ 




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ا**لنظره العنصريه للمرأه*
> *مبقتش موجوده زى منتو شايفين كده*
> *النظره دى بتقل جدا*
> *ولكن زى ما قولتلك*
> ...


*يا عيني على علم النفس* 
*عقلي الباطن بيخدعني هههههههههههههه*

*هي النضرة ده بتقل بس ببطء يعني ممكن تقول انها بتقل بنسبة واحد في المليار سنويا على الكثير*​ 




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *التطرف ضد المرأه موجود فى المجتمع الشرقى اه*
> *ولكن ليس بالصوره الكاتمه اؤى دى اللى انتى شايفاها*​


*بس موجووووووووووودة يعني مش بصورة كاتمة اوي بس بصورة كاتمة*​ 





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا قولتلك يا انجى بنائاً على اللى انا شوفته*
> *يعنى من خلال تعاملى مع الناس مش من خلال المجتمع ونظرتى الشرقيه العنصريه زى ما انتى مبرمجه نفسك*​


 

*وانا كمان بتكلم من لنا شفته ولسه بشوفه *​ 
*مش جايبة الكلام من عندي يعني*

​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2011)

*اللى واضح فعلا نظرتك اللى مش هتتغير
هو قالها قبل ما يموت
مفيش فايده !!!
*


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اللى واضح فعلا نظرتك اللى مش هتتغير*
> *هو قالها قبل ما يموت*
> *مفيش فايده !!!*


*عندك حق مفيش فايدة في المجتمع الشرقي الدكتاتوي العنصري الرجعي بتاعنا *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## كوك (28 أبريل 2011)

*



يا راجل وانا كده هرميها واقول يا انا يا سجاير?!
لو قرات مدخلاتي الاخرى لفهمت لانا بقصدو 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لاء ولهى طويب
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 أبريل 2011)

هسيبه طبعا


----------



## أنجيلا (28 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> *لاء ولهى طويب*​


*كوك بليز بلاش جدال عقيم *
*انا شرحت وجهة نضري *
*انت مش عايز تفهم يبقى خلاص افهم ما شئت*
*بس بليز لا تبقى تفسر كلامي على مزاجك*
*شكرا*
​


----------



## تيمو (28 أبريل 2011)

أختي رفضت الكثير لأنهم مدخنين .. وعندما ارتبطت كان شرطها الأول والأخير أن لا يُدخّن أو يشرب كحوليات ..

الموضوع ليس أخلاقي بقدر ما هو life style ، يعني تخيّل مثلاً الزوجة بتعمل فحم وتونباك ومعسّل وزوجها ما بيأرجل أو العكس 

أعتقد أن الدخان سبب الكثير من المشاكل الزوجية ، لأنو الكثير يتغاضى عن هذه العادة السيئة معتقد أن الأمور ستتغيّر بعد الزواج ، ولكن الذي يحصل أن الأمور تبقى على ما هي عليه بعد الزواج وتبدأ المشاكل بالظهور ..

وشكران جزيلن لحسن إصغائكم


----------



## losivertheprince (28 أبريل 2011)

*سلام المسيح​*
*لست أدرى هل أتجنى على نفسى أو أظلم الأخرين .....​*
*السجاير غلط وعيب وخطية وكل حاجة بندافع عن أيه ..... مش فاهم بجد​*
*وبعدين من حق الانسانة انها تختار وأنا قولت الاول ....​*
*السجاير خطية مثلها مثل الكذب والادانة ولكنها خطية تؤثر بكثرة لتشعبها مع الاخرين
ربنا يرحمنا​*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (28 أبريل 2011)

*لالالا سواء بيشرب سجاير او لا دى مش هتخلينى *
*اقيم اخلاقة خالص من النقطة دى ...طيب ما ممكن حد مش بيدخن وتكون اخلاقة مش حلوة *
*والعكس صحيح وفى اى حالة من الحالات بالصبر وبالمحبة تقدر البنت واحدة واحدة بالاتفاق تخلية مش يشربها تانى خااالص مش عشان حاجة بس عشان بجد هيا عادة سيئة جدا على الصحة *
*ميرسى خالص على طرح السؤال*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ههههههههه انا مش تهجمت على حد *
> *انا ابديت رايي وبس*
> *هو ابداء راي مخالف يعتبر هجوم :thnk0001:*
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> ...



بالنسبة لاول نقطة انا قلتهالك لانك بدل ما تتقبلى اراء الاخرين
لقيتك بتهاجميهم بجملة منطقكم غريب يا بنات ياريت تغيرو تفكيركم
مع ان لو انتى قولتى لاى حد كبير وعاقل انك لو عريس جالك وبيشرب سجاير هترفضية 
هيخالفك الراى
بالنسبة لباقى النقاط تتلخص فى انك هترفضى لو مش حد تعرفية
معلش المبدا غلط برضوا
لان كدة انتى حكمتى علية من حاجة واحدة بس
ما تدى نفسك فرصة تعرفى شخصية امال الخطوبة دى لية
ما يمكن يطلع اخلاقة كويسة جدا وحد كويس؟
وخلى بالك ان كل رفضك لانك بتكرهى ريحتها مع ان فى حاجات اهم مليون مرة من الريحة ترفضى السجاير علشانها
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *التدخين مش يعيب الشخص ولا بيعيب اخلاقه
> لان زى ما قال الاغلبية دى مجرد عادة بيعملها ومش صفة من صفات شخصيته
> المهم انها مش تتملك عليه وتكون هى عامل اساسى ومؤثر فى حياته
> كمان بعتبرها من ضمن االعادات اللى فيها امكانية التغيير
> ...



الف شكر للاخت سيندرا على هذا البيان​


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طيب انا هسألك سؤال يا احلى ديانة وعايزاك ترد بصراحة
> انت بتدخن صح؟
> انا معرفش عندك اخوات بنات ولا لا
> بس لو اختك بتدخن هيكون رد فعلك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



بصى يا نانسى اولا اخوكى فادى معاكى 
ثانيا سوالك على فكرة جاوبت علية مرتين قبل كدة
وهرد عليكى اقولك لا حتى لو نزلت قنبلة ذرية
لان ببساطة انا متربى وسط مجتمع رفض الحاجة دى للبنت
حتى لو كل الى حوليا راح فى ستين داهية
تربيتى لسة فيا
انتى هتنتقدى وتكلمى هقولك ببساطة انتى عايشة ومتربية فى بلد فيها حرية
لكن انا اتولد فى مجتمع معين بتقاليد معينة عشت عليها سنين عمرى كلة
فبلاش نلعب على النقطة دى وحتة الاحراج
وانك تقوليلى لو اختك كذا اقوم ارد تروحى قيلالى بتحللو لنفسكم
كل مجتمع لية ظروفة ولية تعاملاتة

زى بالظبط البنت فى امريكا ممكن يبقى ليها boyfriend عادى خالص وتقول لكل الناس حتى اهلها
لكن فى مصر استحالة ينفع كدة

كل فولة وليها مكيال بالبلدى​


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*الله  طيب حلو بقى فى تطوير اهو*_
> _*بس انت ترضه ان زوجتك تشرب سجاير *_
> _*كفايه عيون الناس بس*_​



كوك راجع كلامى كويس هتعرفى رائى فى النقطة دى
راجع ردودى بس 

وعلى فكرة كل الى قلتلهم مش بيشربو سجاير قدام الناس
بتبقى فى بيتهم
ولانهما عارفين فادى كويس وانى ببقى قريب من العائلة بيشربوا قدامى

​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> بصى يا نانسى اولا اخوكى فادى معاكى
> ثانيا سوالك على فكرة جاوبت علية مرتين قبل كدة
> وهرد عليكى اقولك لا حتى لو نزلت قنبلة ذرية
> لان ببساطة انا متربى وسط مجتمع رفض الحاجة دى للبنت
> ...



*ههههههههههه اهلا يافادى خدامتك نانسى معاك 

طيب يافادى شكرا على صراحتك ,بس عايزة اسألك سؤال 
انت بتقول ده المجتمع بتاعنا وانا اتربيت كده ,ماشى مختلفتش معاك 
بس هل كل اللى اتربينا عليه صح ؟
ولو عرفت انه غلط هل من الصح انى افضل بنفس التفكير والعقلية حتى وانا عارفه انها غلط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى مثلا مجتمعنا من 500 سنة  كان بيمنع تعليم البنات وده كان المجتمع وفكره وتربيته والناس اتربت على كده 
تفتكر لولا خروج مفكر زى قاسم امين كان المجتمع هيتغير ويغير عاداته الغلط ؟
رغم ان ديه كانت بردو تقاليد المجتمع وقتها وعاداته والتربية بتاعته 
مش كل حاحة اتربينا عليها صح ومش  كل تقاليدنا وعاداتنا صح 
وواجبى انا شخصيا لما اعرف ان تفكيرى غلط او مش مناسب انى احاول اغيره حتى لو بينى وبين نفسى بس علشان كل واحد يبدأ بنفسه بدل مانفضل فى مكاننا ل500 قرن تانيين لقدام 
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * معلش انا لسه بتعلم المصري ههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انجيلا انا فهمت من الكلام انك مش عايشة فى مصر

يبقى عمرك ما هتقدرى تفهمى احنا نقصد اية من كلامنا دة

وخلى بالك ان مافيش ولا عضوة معانا هنا عايشة فى مصر اكلمت فى النقطة دى

لانهم عارفين كويس البنت الى بتشرب سجاير فى مصر بتبقى اخلاقها ازاى

ودى مش معناها اننا بنكيل بميكالين
لا دى واقع فعلا فى بلدنا ماحدش يقدر ينكرة

​


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 أبريل 2011)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح​*
> *لست أدرى هل أتجنى على نفسى أو أظلم الأخرين .....​*
> *السجاير غلط وعيب وخطية وكل حاجة بندافع عن أيه ..... مش فاهم بجد​*
> *وبعدين من حق الانسانة انها تختار وأنا قولت الاول ....​*
> ...



انا مش عارف حضرتك فهمت التوبيك ازاى ولا باى طريقة؟
اولا كلنا معترفين ان السجاير غلط وكل حاجة
وانا مش عملت الموضوع علشان ادافع عن السجاير واشجع على شربها
انا عملت الموضوع لان فعلا فى ظاهرة منتشرة ان البنت بتقيم الشاب لمجرد انة بيشرب سجاير
متهيالى حضرتك مش بتشرب سجاير
يبقى على اى اساس حكمت انها بتاثر بكثرة مع الاخرين فى التعامل؟
انا واحد بشرب سجاير وعمرها ما اثرت على تعاملاتى مع اى حد 
وعلى فكرة قبل ما اى حد يكلم
انا ببطلها بس بالراحة واحدة واحدة وهبطلها باذن يسوع
لانى حاولت بطرق كثيرة وفشلت ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 أبريل 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههه اهلا يافادى خدامتك نانسى معاك
> 
> طيب يافادى شكرا على صراحتك ,بس عايزة اسألك سؤال
> انت بتقول ده المجتمع بتاعنا وانا اتربيت كده ,ماشى مختلفتش معاك
> ...



اقولك انا على حاجة بقى
انا متفق معاكى
بس تفكترى المجتمع اتغير فى يوم وليلة 
دا قعد مئات السنين على ما اتغير
نفس الكلمة هقولهالك
وفعلا ممكن فى المستقبل تبقى فى حرية زى امريكا واوروبا بس هتاخدلها سنين طويلة اوى
لان بكل بساطة اى حد هيغير من نفسة ومثل البنت هتشرب بحريتها
احب اقولك انها هتشرب فى الخفاء 
وهيخافو يعلنوها 
وطبعا هتفضل العادة دى فى الخفاء علطول لان كل واحد مستنى الشخص الى يبدا المبادرة 
ومعلش صعب انك تيجى تغيرى تفكيرى فى يوم وليلة
ودى مش فيها رجعية على فكرة
لان بكل بساطة لازم ظروف المجتمع الاول تتغير قبل ما انا ابدا اغير تقبلى للنقطة الى بنكلم فيها
لان فعلا زى ما مينا قال
هنا فى مصر البنت الى بتشرب سجاير بتبقى عن طريقين
لان بنات شباب ودول بتبقى عن طريق اصدقاء سوء ودى 99% من حالات البنات الى بتشرب سجاير كدة
لان ستات متجوزين وازواجهم هما الى شربوهم
ودا واقع مفروض علينا ولو اتغير هيخدلة سنين طويلة اوى
كل واحد علية يتقبل الواقع بتاعة
لان لو انا عملت عكس كدة فى مجتمع زى مجتمعنا مش عايز اقولك نظرة المجتمع والناس
من الستات قبل الرجالة كمان

واكمل معاكى بكرة بقى لان الساعة 4الصبح​


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 أبريل 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *لالالا سواء بيشرب سجاير او لا دى مش هتخلينى *
> *اقيم اخلاقة خالص من النقطة دى ...طيب ما ممكن حد مش بيدخن وتكون اخلاقة مش حلوة *
> *والعكس صحيح وفى اى حالة من الحالات بالصبر وبالمحبة تقدر البنت واحدة واحدة بالاتفاق تخلية مش يشربها تانى خااالص مش عشان حاجة بس عشان بجد هيا عادة سيئة جدا على الصحة *
> *ميرسى خالص على طرح السؤال*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



بالظبط دا الى انا اقصدة فى كلامى​


----------



## تيمو (29 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> وهرد عليكى اقولك لا حتى لو نزلت قنبلة ذرية
> لان ببساطة انا متربى وسط مجتمع رفض الحاجة دى للبنت
> حتى لو كل الى حوليا راح فى ستين داهية
> 
> تربيتى لسة فيا​


 

بتعرف يا حبيبي فادي ، أنا سأقول لك على أمر خطير جداً ، وأرجو أن لا يغضب مني أحد ، لأنك تُفكّر هكذا فأهلاً وسهلاً بالإخوان المسلمين يحكموننا ويدفّعونا جزية ويُقيمونا علينا الحدود الإسلامية ،

إذا كنّا نحن المسيحين نقبل أن تحكمنا عادات وتقاليد لا تمت للمسيحية بأي شيء لا بل وتخالف النص الإنجيلي الذي يقول بما معناه أن لا يُحكم علينا من شيء أو من عادات أو أعياد أو تصرفات من أحد ، فإذن نحنُ لا نستحق أن نطالب بحرياتنا ويجب علىينا أن نرضخ لإرداة وعادات وديانة المجتمع الذي نحيا فيه !

سأقول لك، الله يعين أختك عليك ، لأنك تسمح لنفسك ما لا تسمح لها ، وكونك لا تسمح لها بالتدخين ، إذن التدخين بنظرك معيب أخلاقياً ، وكل شخص مدخّن سيء أخلاقياً !

ومن ثم ، إذا كانت نانسي عايشة في بلد منفتح ، طيب أنا عايش في مجتمع أردني محافظ ، ولا أرى أن أحداً يحكم على أن دخان البنت مُسيء لها من الناحية الأخلاقية ، البنات اليوم يدخنون في الشارع وفي المقاهي وفي السيارات وفي الجامعات ، ويتزوجون حتى وأزواجهم يشترون لهم علب الدخان ، فأين المشكلة؟ سوى أننا كمسيحين في دواخلنا نقبل ونفرح بالعادات والفكر الإسلامي الذي يحكمنا ، وخصوصاً كرجال ، هل نقبل أن تتحرر المرأة من سطوتنا وسيطرتنا ونتعامل معها كفكر وعقل لا كإنسانة ناقصة عقل نُملي عليها تصرفاتها وأفعالها وما يجب أن تفعل وما لا يجب أن تفعل تحت ذريعة واهمة وهي أن مجتمعنا هكذا؟؟ ولذلك فأنا أقولها: يا مرحبا بالتيارات الإسلامية لأننا نفكّر هكذا ولأننا نستحق أن يحكمنا من نقبل بعاداته وتقاليده أن تتحكم بنا !


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أبريل 2011)

*روعة روعة ياميتو  ممتاز ,من احلى الردود اللى قريتها 
كلام وتفكير منطقى يدل على عقلية ذهبية 
اكتر من رائع ممتاز ,من احلى ردودك ياميتو رغم ان كل ردودك حلوة 
perfect ,perfect 
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> بتعرف يا حبيبي فادي ، أنا سأقول لك على أمر خطير جداً ، وأرجو أن لا يغضب مني أحد ، لأنك تُفكّر هكذا فأهلاً وسهلاً بالإخوان المسلمين يحكموننا ويدفّعونا جزية ويُقيمونا علينا الحدود الإسلامية ،
> 
> إذا كنّا نحن المسيحين نقبل أن تحكمنا عادات وتقاليد لا تمت للمسيحية بأي شيء لا بل وتخالف النص الإنجيلي الذي يقول بما معناه أن لا يُحكم علينا من شيء أو من عادات أو أعياد أو تصرفات من أحد ، فإذن نحنُ لا نستحق أن نطالب بحرياتنا ويجب علىينا أن نرضخ لإرداة وعادات وديانة المجتمع الذي نحيا فيه !
> 
> ...



بص يا ميتو انا ما قلتش الى انت فهمتة دا خالص
بس احب اقولك برضو انت بتقول انك عايش فى مجتوع اردنى تمام ونقطة تدخين السيدات عادية عندكم
وانا قلتلها مليون مرة كل بلد وكل مجتمع لية ظروفة 
احنا مجتمع المصرى فرض كدة علينا
مش معنى كدة ان اهلا بالتيارات الاسلامية تحكمنا 
طلعلى معنى كلامى الى قلتة يودى للنقطة دى اصلا
انا قلت احنا اتربينا على عادات وتقاليد معينة صعب انها تتغير فى فترة بسيطة 
وهرجع اقول برضوا كل الى اكلمو فى نقطة ان البنت تشرب سجاير وسالو السوال دة للاسف عايشين برة مصر
ومافيش ولا بنت من المصريين قالت السوال دة لانهم فاهمينى كلامى وعارفين البنت الى بتشرب فى مصر تبقى بتشرب لية
لا تفرض مقايس مجتمعك على مجمتعى ​


----------



## جيلان (30 أبريل 2011)

*يااه اول مرة اعرف ان التدخين سىء للبنت اه لكن للولد لأ
يمكن انتو عندكو مناعة ضده بقى !!
لو اُثبت ده علميا يبقى هتفق معاك لكن لو لا يبقى سورى بقى انا مش معاك خالص وانا من مصر اهه
وايه حكاية انتو مش من مصر ؟ ما الكافيهات مليانة بنات كدى واعدين مع ازواجهم كمان مش شرط يبقو مش محترمين 
زى ما قولتو ان الولاد مش شرط انهم عشن بيدخنوا يبقى فيهم عيب
العادة اصلا سيئة ومينفعش ندافع عنها من الطرفين
دول غلط ودول غلط لكن مينفعش نقول للشباب انتو صح وللبنات يعععع
يعنى يا تحكمو على الاتنين يا متحكموش على حد خالص و يبقى احسن بردوا 
وعلى رأى شكسبير " ليس هناك جميل او قبيح لكن تفكيرك يصور لك احداهما "
طبعا فى ثوابت اى الحاجات الى معروفة انها علمياً مؤذية دى الحاجات الوحيدة الى يطلع منها دراسات علمية بتثبتها او لا .. غير كدة مافيش فى المجتمعات احسن من المبدأ ده حتى اقتناعك بالمبدأ ده من عدمه ممكن تطبق عليه المبدأ نفسه
واقصد بده هو حكمك على المراة لوحدها لكن فى الحالتين فالتدخين يدمر الصحة للطرفين بحكم العلم
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (30 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *يااه اول مرة اعرف ان التدخين سىء للبنت اه لكن للولد لأ
> يمكن انتو عندكو مناعة ضده بقى !!
> لو اُثبت ده علميا يبقى هتفق معاك لكن لو لا يبقى سورى بقى انا مش معاك خالص وانا من مصر اهه
> وايه حكاية انتو مش من مصر ؟ ما الكافيهات مليانة بنات كدى واعدين مع ازواجهم كمان مش شرط يبقو مش محترمين
> ...



ماشى يا جيلان متفق معاكى فى كل كلمة قولتيها
بس هسالك سوال بقى 
لو انتى فى الجامعة مثلا ولقيتى شلة قاعدين وفيهم بنات بتشرب سجاير 
اية رائيك ؟​


----------



## أنجيلا (30 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> بالنسبة لاول نقطة انا قلتهالك لانك بدل ما تتقبلى اراء الاخرين
> لقيتك بتهاجميهم بجملة منطقكم غريب يا بنات ياريت تغيرو تفكيركم


* لان الصراحة مش بتعجب حد الكل بيفضل المجاملة وبس*




احلى ديانة قال:


> مع ان لو انتى قولتى لاى حد كبير وعاقل انك لو عريس جالك وبيشرب سجاير هترفضية
> هيخالفك الراى


* لو كان عاقل هيخالفني ليه *؟!
*شرب السجاير عادة سيئة واغلبية الشباب لبيشربو سجاير وسامحني اخلاقهم مش كويسة وده لبشوفو على فكرة*
* الشباب لبيدرسو معي وبيشربو سجاير اخلاقهم صفر *

*وانا عارفة انك هتعترض لكن قلت الاغلبية مش الكل*




احلى ديانة قال:


> بالنسبة لباقى النقاط تتلخص فى انك هترفضى لو مش حد تعرفية
> معلش المبدا غلط برضوا
> لان كدة انتى حكمتى علية من حاجة واحدة بس
> ما تدى نفسك فرصة تعرفى شخصية امال الخطوبة دى لية
> ما يمكن يطلع اخلاقة كويسة جدا وحد كويس؟


*وليه هتعب روحي معاه*؟!* الرجالة لسه مانقرضوا*
*وممكن اخلاقو تطلع صفر  برضو*
*ولا تنسى ان البنت لبتتفسخ خطوبتها بيفتح عليها الناس ابواب القيل والقال *
* والخطوبة يا اخي اسمها "فترة تكلف" مش الكل بيظهر ع حقيقتو في فترة الخطوبة*




احلى ديانة قال:


> وخلى بالك ان كل رفضك لانك بتكرهى ريحتها مع ان فى حاجات اهم مليون مرة من الريحة ترفضى السجاير علشانها


* صحيح ريحتها بتضايق اوي بس مش الريحة بس وانا قلتلك قبل كده ان حتى الشخص لمش بيدخن لو كان جالس بجانب مدخن فهو كمان هتنعكس عليه اضرار التدخين *




احلى ديانة قال:


> انجيلا انا فهمت من الكلام انك مش عايشة فى مصر
> 
> يبقى عمرك ما هتقدرى تفهمى احنا نقصد اية من كلامنا دة
> 
> ...


 *لا انا بعرف كويس قد ايه مصر بلد محافظ ومتشبع بالافكار الاسلامية الرجعية لبتسمح لراجل بكل حاجة بس المراة لا *
*فالغلط بيكون اسمو غلط  لما ترتكبو المراة بس لما يرتكبو الراجل بيكون حاجة ثانية!*
*البنت عندكم لبتشرب سجاير خلاص ده مسالة مفروغ منها انها بنت اخلاقها مش كويسة*
*بس الشاب لالالالالالالالالالالالا والف مليار لا, مش ممكن اطلاقا نحكم عليه من السجاير!*

*عموما يا اخي*
*مش كل البنات بيرفضو الراجل لانو بيشرب سجاير في بنات مش بيهمهم حتى لو كان بيشرب خمر *
*وفي بنات بترفض ده*

*يعني ابحثلك ع بنت تكون من الصنف الاول :new6: *

*ربنا معاك واتمنى ما يزعل مني حد *
* توجهت لاثنين من المشرفين بالنقد في الموضوع ده*
* لو ضفت كلمة مش بعيد يكون مصيري الطرد ههههههههههه*
*ربنا يستر:94:*
*ههههههههههههههه*


​


----------



## جيلان (30 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ماشى يا جيلان متفق معاكى فى كل كلمة قولتيها
> بس هسالك سوال بقى
> لو انتى فى الجامعة مثلا ولقيتى شلة قاعدين وفيهم بنات بتشرب سجاير
> اية رائيك ؟​


 
*وحياتك شفت بس محكمتش انهم مش محترمين لانى معرفهمش واحيانا بيبان من الطريقة نفسها
جايز تستغرب من شكلهم لانه مش معتاد منقدرش نقول ان نسبة البنات الى بتشرب زى الولاد اكيد اقل بكتبر لكن مش معنى كدة اننا نحكم عليهم انهم مش محترمين
اصلا البنات المحترمة مش بتشربها لان المجتمع حكم ان الى تشربها مش مؤدبة مش العكس بجانب ان فى نسبة مش بتفضلها للسبب ده فى كمان نسبة مبتشربهاش عشان هى حاجة مضرة
وانا مش بدافع عنهم طبعا الاتنين غلط بس قصدى لو حكمنا نحكم على الطرفين بقى
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (30 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *وحياتك شفت بس محكمتش انهم مش محترمين لانى معرفهمش واحيانا بيبان من الطريقة نفسها
> جايز تستغرب من شكلهم لانه مش معتاد منقدرش نقول ان نسبة البنات الى بتشرب زى الولاد اكيد اقل بكتبر لكن مش معنى كدة اننا نحكم عليهم انهم مش محترمين
> اصلا البنات المحترمة مش بتشربها لان المجتمع حكم ان الى تشربها مش مؤدبة مش العكس بجانب ان فى نسبة مش بتفضلها للسبب ده فى كمان نسبة مبتشربهاش عشان هى حاجة مضرة
> وانا مش بدافع عنهم طبعا الاتنين غلط بس قصدى لو حكمنا نحكم على الطرفين بقى
> *



انت كدة انا متفق معاكى مية بالمية
ودا الى انا اقصدة لما كنت بكلم واقول البنات الى فى مصر وماحدش فهم قصدى
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (30 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * لان الصراحة مش بتعجب حد الكل بيفضل المجاملة وبس*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انا ما اقدرش اقولك غير ان انتى قلتى الاغلبية اخلاقهم مش وحشة لان اصلا اغلب الشباب الصغير فى السن بيبقى كل تفكيرة ازاى يوقع البنات
ومش تخافى مش هتاخدى طرد ولا حاجة لان احنا هنا بنتبادل الاراء 

وعلى فكرة يا انجيلا انا من قبل ما افتح التوبيك وانا واخد قرار انى هبطلها
بس مع انى هبطلها و99% هبدا المشوار من بكرة
بس برضوا متمسك برائى فى كل كلمة قلتها فى التوبيك ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أبريل 2011)

*لو هوا بيدخن لازم انا كمان ادخن و لا هوا الاله زيوس بيقدم له الدخان المقدس و احنا العبيد

و ساعتها مش هبقي منحله بقي مانا متستره و متجوزه ههههههههه 

سلام​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أبريل 2011)

> شرب السجاير عادة سيئة واغلبية الشباب لبيشربو سجاير وسامحني اخلاقهم مش كويسة وده لبشوفو على فكرة
> الشباب لبيدرسو معي وبيشربو سجاير اخلاقهم صفر



*بلاش تعميم وحياتك لان ابويا بيشرب سجاير و اخلاقه مش صفر يعني 

سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أبريل 2011)

*


			وعارفين البنت الى بتشرب فى مصر تبقى بتشرب لية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ليه ها ليه؟؟؟​*


----------



## جيلان (30 أبريل 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> انت كدة انا متفق معاكى مية بالمية
> ودا الى انا اقصدة لما كنت بكلم واقول البنات الى فى مصر وماحدش فهم قصدى
> ​



يا سلاااام يعنى هى الى تعمل كدة ومن جواها عايزة تشرب بس مش عايزة عشن القهر وعشن شكلها ميديش على غير محترم يبقى خلاص
منا بقولك مش العكس بمعنى انها مش بتشربها عشن هى مؤدبة فالمجتمع قال الى مش بيشربوها مؤدبين لكن المجتمع هو الى قال فى الاول وهى نفذت
لا اقرى الجملة على بعضها هتعرف قصدى
اهه الى مهمهش الناس هتقول عليهم ايه وشربو اتقال عليهم مش محترمين اهه فى حين بتقول مش شرط الولد ميبقاش محترم اتقو الله بقى هههههههههه


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> يا سلاااام يعنى هى الى تعمل كدة ومن جواها عايزة تشرب بس مش عايزة عشن القهر وعشن شكلها ميديش على غير محترم يبقى خلاص
> منا بقولك مش العكس بمعنى انها مش بتشربها عشن هى مؤدبة فالمجتمع قال الى مش بيشربوها مؤدبين لكن المجتمع هو الى قال فى الاول وهى نفذت
> لا اقرى الجملة على بعضها هتعرف قصدى
> اهه الى مهمهش الناس هتقول عليهم ايه وشربو اتقال عليهم مش محترمين اهه فى حين بتقول مش شرط الولد ميبقاش محترم اتقو الله بقى هههههههههه



انا متفق معاكى فى نقطة ان ظروف البلد هيا الى حكمت كدة
ودا خلى ان 90% من البنات الصغيرة الى بتشرب سجاير فى البلد تبقى اخلاقها مش كويسة
ودى معلش نقطة لا كلام فيها
ممكن انتى علشان بنت ومعلش يعنى زى ما بنقول بالبلدى ما لفتيش كتير زى الشباب
فمش هتقتنعى بالنقطة دى
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 مايو 2011)

معلش يا كوبسيل هو اخر سوال دا ليا انا احسن دماغى ساحت من 15 صفحة ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اغلب زميلاتي الي كنت اعرفهم في الجامعه بيشربوا من ورا اهاليهم في حمام الجامعه و من وراء اخر من يعلم كمان بس مش كتير عشان الريحه 

والحمد لله مكنش ليهم عشرين (حبيب)

بس اصل المجتمع الي كان في الاربعينات و الخمسينات بيقبل تدخين البنات عادي اتئسلم و بقي زي الفل بسبب سيدنا انور السادات صلي الله عليه و سلم لما خلي العراعير و السلفيين و الاخوان و الدقون الي زي المكانس تغير تفكير البلد

في العشرينات الميلاديه كان تدخين الست بيتاخد علي محمل احسن من دلوقتي اه نسيت اصلنا في مصرستان الان

و عمار يا بلدي عمار​*


----------



## أنجيلا (1 مايو 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> انا ما اقدرش اقولك غير ان انتى قلتى الاغلبية اخلاقهم مش وحشة لان اصلا اغلب الشباب الصغير فى السن بيبقى كل تفكيرة ازاى يوقع البنات



* مش فاهمة*
* امتى قلت الاغلبية اخلاقهم مش وحشة *

*اقرا كده*



أنجيلا قال:


> *شرب السجاير عادة سيئة واغلبية الشباب لبيشربو سجاير وسامحني اخلاقهم مش كويسة وده لبشوفو على فكرة*
> *الشباب لبيدرسو معي وبيشربو سجاير اخلاقهم صفر *
> 
> *وانا عارفة انك هتعترض لكن قلت الاغلبية مش الكل*


 
----------------------------



احلى ديانة قال:


> اغلب الشباب الصغير فى السن بيبقى كل تفكيرة ازاى يوقع البنات


*واخذها عملية صيد*
*اااااااااااه*
*ربنا يرحم*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 مايو 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> معلش يا كوبسيل هو اخر سوال دا ليا انا احسن دماغى ساحت من 15 صفحة ​



*طب مش مهم وقت تاني انت ولد ولا بنت؟؟؟افتكر دا بقي سؤال مش يسييح المخ ولا الرجلين

سلام​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * مش فاهمة*
> * امتى قلت الاغلبية اخلاقهم مش وحشة *
> 
> *اقرا كده*
> ...



سورى كتبت غلط انا واخد بالى انتى كاتبة اية

وعلى فكرة انا ما قلتش اخر جملة الى انتى كاتبة عليها ربنا يرحم
انا بقولك انتى شايفة اخلاقهم مش كويسة لية
لان كان اغلب الى معاكى اخلاقهم وحشة
تمام

اقولك انا بقى على حاجة
ناس كتير اعرفها وبتخدم على فكرة وبيشربوا شيشة كمان
بس طبعا دول مش متشافين ولا حد يعرف انهم بيشربوا
واخلاقهم كويسة جدا وبحكم البنات قبل الولاد

بلاش تاخدو الكلام الى بقولة على نحية واحدة​


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طب مش مهم وقت تاني انت ولد ولا بنت؟؟؟افتكر دا بقي سؤال مش يسييح المخ ولا الرجلين
> 
> سلام​*



اخوكى فادى​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 مايو 2011)

*احلي اخ في المنتدي كله اتشرفت بيك و بالنقاش  الهادي الجميل معاك

سلامز​*


----------



## أنجيلا (1 مايو 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> سورى كتبت غلط انا واخد بالى انتى كاتبة اية​




*ههههههههههه*
*مفيش مشكلة*​ 


احلى ديانة قال:


> وعلى فكرة انا ما قلتش اخر جملة الى انتى كاتبة عليها ربنا يرحم
> انا بقولك انتى شايفة اخلاقهم مش كويسة لية
> لان كان اغلب الى معاكى اخلاقهم وحشة
> تمام​
> ...




*بيخدمو وبيشربو شيشة:thnk0001:*
*لا ده فعلا يا بخت الشباب على الحقوق لعاطيهلم المجتمع! *
*ده من حقكم كل حاجة واحنى بنتحاكم على ابسط حاجة!*

*مجتمع ذكوري متطرف!*


​


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *مفيش مشكلة*​
> 
> 
> ...



شوف برضوا لتانى مرة خدى الكلام الى كتبتة على الى يخدم موقفك

وبتاخدى المثل حسب تفكير بس

وطبعا بالطريقة دى عمرك ما هتقتنعى
انا لما ذكرت كدة بعرفك ان مش كل الشباب الى بيشربوا سجاير ولا شيشة اخلاقهم وحشة زى ما انتى متخيلة
وعموما واضح ان ما حدش فينا هيقنع التانى
وانا قلتلها قبل كدة انى خلاص يعتبر نويت ابطل السجاير
وناول كدة من قبل ما افتح التوبيك على فكرة
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *احلي اخ في المنتدي كله اتشرفت بيك و بالنقاش  الهادي الجميل معاك
> 
> سلامز​*



ربنا يخليكى يا غالية 
وميرسى على مرورك الهادى 

الصراحة اول مرة اشوفلك نقاش مش غير شد ​


----------



## أنجيلا (1 مايو 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> شوف برضوا لتانى مرة خدى الكلام الى كتبتة على الى يخدم موقفك​
> وبتاخدى المثل حسب تفكير بس​
> وطبعا بالطريقة دى عمرك ما هتقتنعى
> انا لما ذكرت كدة بعرفك ان مش كل الشباب الى بيشربوا سجاير ولا شيشة اخلاقهم وحشة زى ما انتى متخيلة
> ...


 
*مفيش حاجة فيها الكل *
*انا بعرف ان مش كل الشباب لبيشربو سجاير اخلاقهم مش كويسة*
*بس  لانا شفتهم اخلاقهم صفر فانا بتكلم من المنطلق ده*

*ربنا يعينك يا اخي فالسجاير مفيهاش نفع كلها خسارة لصحة وللمال*
*الرب معك*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (1 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مفيش حاجة فيها الكل *
> *انا بعرف ان مش كل الشباب لبيشربو سجاير اخلاقهم مش كويسة*
> *بس  لانا شفتهم اخلاقهم صفر فانا بتكلم من المنطلق ده*
> 
> ...



ومعاكى يا انجيلا ​


----------



## جيلان (1 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اغلب زميلاتي الي كنت اعرفهم في الجامعه بيشربوا من ورا اهاليهم في حمام الجامعه و من وراء اخر من يعلم كمان بس مش كتير عشان الريحه
> 
> والحمد لله مكنش ليهم عشرين (حبيب)
> 
> ...



والقصير والكت كان عادى ومكنش حد بيبص على حد بس باظت بقى دلؤتى لو لبستى جيبة تحت الركبة  حتى ماقولناش قصيرة امة لا اله الا لالله كلها تبوووص اكنهم شايفين مخلوق عجيب


----------



## جيلان (1 مايو 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> انا متفق معاكى فى نقطة ان ظروف البلد هيا الى حكمت كدة
> ودا خلى ان 90% من البنات الصغيرة الى بتشرب سجاير فى البلد تبقى اخلاقها مش كويسة
> ودى معلش نقطة لا كلام فيها
> ممكن انتى علشان بنت ومعلش يعنى زى ما بنقول بالبلدى ما لفتيش كتير زى الشباب
> ...



يعنى هما مش من مصر وانا مش بلف يعنى لازم الى يتناقش يبقى لافف يعنى من الاخر ولد بقى وهيبقى فى صفك اكيد يبقى راحت علينا كدة هههههههههههههه
خلاص ياعم انتو عرفتو مية فى المية من الى بيشربو و قررتو ان تسعين فى المية منهم كدة :boxing:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 مايو 2011)

*طب ايدك عل التقييم بقي طالما المشاركه عجبتك

يا نااااااااااااس انا كلامي مش غلط انا مش عايشه في كوكب زوردون يعني

و انا طفله مش هقول امتي بس انا مش كبيره اوي يعني لسه صغنونه ماما و صحباتها كانوا بيخرجوا بالميني جيب و الجابونيز و لما ازواج بعضهم كانوا بيدخوا كانوا بيعزموا عليهم و الدنيا كانت بهيجه و كل حاجه

كبرنا الجيل الجديد جيل افغاني بامتياز مع مرتبه و مخده الشرف الاولي...

يا حسره الاجيال الاقدم كان عقلها متفتح قبل جنونه السلفيين و الاخوان

و ماما و صحابها ايه مسلمييييييييييين 


ايه رايكم بقي....​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (2 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> يعنى هما مش من مصر وانا مش بلف يعنى لازم الى يتناقش يبقى لافف يعنى من الاخر ولد بقى وهيبقى فى صفك اكيد يبقى راحت علينا كدة هههههههههههههه
> خلاص ياعم انتو عرفتو مية فى المية من الى بيشربو و قررتو ان تسعين فى المية منهم كدة :boxing:



ههههههههههه
مش قصدى نلف دى الى احنا نتمشى فى البلد يعنى
ههههههههههه

انا قصدى اننا قابلنا كل حوارات الدنيا واتعاملنا مع كل انواع البنات والولاد
من اول البنت البيور الى ما تفهمش اى حاجة فى اى حاجة لحد البنت الى تبرم 100 شاب وتاكل دماغهم حوارات

فهمتى بقى​


----------



## احلى ديانة (3 يونيو 2011)

اية يا بنات الموضوع نام كدة لية :d​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يونيو 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> اية يا بنات الموضوع نام كدة لية :d​



*صحيه يافادى *


----------



## احلى ديانة (3 يونيو 2011)

طيب اية رائيك يا نانسى نرجع نتخانق من تانى :d​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يونيو 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> طيب اية رائيك يا نانسى نرجع نتخانق من تانى :d​



*لا يافادى انا بطلت اقول رأيى خلاص *


----------



## احلى ديانة (3 يونيو 2011)

طيب مافيش مبروك؟​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يونيو 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> طيب مافيش مبروك؟​



*مبروك بس على ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## احلى ديانة (3 يونيو 2011)

تفتكرى مثلا بقولك تقوليلى مبروك فى الموضوع دا
هيبقى لية :d​


----------

